# Fast 7 Milliarden Menschen 2010



## Landerson (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, hallo,

Auf Tagesschau.de habe ich mal wieder etwas gefunden:

Die neusten Zaehlungen ergaben das es fast 7 Milliarden Menschen auf dem Planet gibt. Experten gehen davon aus das es bis zum Jahre 2050 ueber 9 Milliarden werden.
Vor allem der Sueden von Africa und Asien steigen rasant an.
Dagegen verlieren die Industriestaaten mehr und mehr.

Quelle: Tagesschau.de

Kann das alles in einer Katastrophe enden? Muessen wir einen Aufstand erwarten da manche Laender ihre Bevoelkerung nicht mehr ernaehren kann oder ist das alles schwarzmalerei?

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2010)

Warscheinlich werden uns die Massen an Afrikanern überrennen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn der ganze Genmais etc. ausgereift ist, also wenn er bewiesenermaßen keine Schäden verursacht, dann sollte das Hungerproblem wenigstens hinausgezögert werden.

Das kann man gar nicht sagen, wie es aussehen wird in den nächsten hundert Jahren. Es wird auf jedenfall jetzt dagegengesteuert, dass es nicht zu solchen Katastrophen kommt. 

Ich denke jedoch, dass wir in unserer Lebzeit (also die Menschen, die jetzt gerade leben) so eine Katastrophe nicht mehr erwarten werden, weil im Moment noch viel dagegen gemacht werden kann/wird.

Aber ich denke auch, dass es in den nächsten Jahrzehnten weiterhin Hungertode etc. geben wird.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2010)

das Problem ist ja nicht nur der Anstieg der Bevölkerungszahl,sondern auch das wir durch immer bessere Medizin und technische Weiterentwicklungen immer älter werden.von daher denk ich stimmt das nicht mit 2050 über 9 mrd,sondern schon wesentlich früher die zahl erreicht wird...
und ich denke weiterhin,dass nicht die Lebensmittel die Problene erzeugen werden,sondern die Ressourcen wie Öl und Gas, die so knapp werden,dass wir da schon in eine wirtschaftliche Katastrophe reinschlittern werden wenn nicht endlich die alternativen energien im viel grösseren Maße als jetzt gefördert werden...
udn ganz zu schweigen von der Umweltverschmutzung,Klimakatastrophe und dem permanenten Waldabbau den wir der erde zufügen,seh ich eher die Zahl wesentlich geringer als 9 mrd im Jahre 2050,denn dann kommt schon wesentlich früher der ganz grosse Knall...


----------



## Dominau (20. Oktober 2010)

Alko hats schon angesprochen. Wenn die Genforschung weiter entwickelt ist, wird die hungersnot sinken denk ich.

In industriestaaten sinkt die geburtenrate, grade deutschland,spanien,uvm bekommen da immer weniger kinder.
in asien,china,ö.ä steigt sie. also kann man hoffen das sich das ganze ausgleicht.

also hier weniger, dort mehr.


----------



## Landerson (20. Oktober 2010)

In dem Artikel wird auch erwaehnt das eines der groessten Problem die Wasserversorgung werden kann.
In meinen Augen ist das, zusammen mit der den Umweltveanderungen, eine kritische Komponente.


----------



## Rhokan (20. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Alko hats schon angesprochen. Wenn die Genforschung weiter entwickelt ist, wird die hungersnot sinken denk ich.
> 
> In industriestaaten sinkt die geburtenrate, grade deutschland,spanien,uvm bekommen da immer weniger kinder.
> in asien,china,ö.ä steigt sie. also kann man hoffen das sich das ganze ausgleicht.
> ...



Deutschlands Minus kann Chinas (und Indiens) Milliardenbevölkerung nie und nimmer ausgleichen^^
Ich denk mal das die Weltbevölkerung irgendwann von durch den entstehenden Wasser- und Platzmangel verursachten Konflikten schon so nen ordentlichen Knick machen wird, dazu muss nur wieder irgend 'nen Trottel zu weit oben in der Hierarchie sein.


----------



## Topperharly (20. Oktober 2010)

mal wieder zeit für einen krieg. (der satz war sarkastisch gemeint)


----------



## Haggelo (20. Oktober 2010)

In 3. Weltländern werden deutlich mehr Kinder geboren, allerdings ist die Säuglingssterberate dort auch höher.


Außerdem gibt es mit Sicherheit deutlich mehr Menschen auf der Welt ( derzeit), diese leben aber im informellen Sektor.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> In 3. Weltländern werden deutlich mehr Kinder geboren, allerdings ist die Säuglingssterberate dort auch höher.



Die Sterberate ist natürlich höher, dennoch gibts dort mehr Kinder, die nicht sterben, als hier Kinder geboren werden.


----------



## Haggelo (20. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Sterberate ist natürlich höher, dennoch gibts dort mehr Kinder, die nicht sterben, als hier Kinder geboren werden.



Fragt sich wie lange noch wenn die Menschen dort weiterhin dazu gezwungen sind Subsitenzwirtschaft zu betreiben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja früher oder später gibt es eh Probleme, da die Erde irgendwann 1. Zu Voll wird und 2. "die Regale des Erd-Supermarkts leer sind"...


----------



## Landerson (20. Oktober 2010)

Und dann?
Ein riesen Explosion und wir fangen von null an.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Experten gehen davon aus das es bis zum Jahre 2050 ueber 9 Milliarden werden.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Was denkt ihr?


Niemals bis 2050 über 9 Mrd. 2050 wirds nichtmal mehr 'ne Million Menschen geben.


----------



## Aske333 (20. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn der ganze Genmais etc. ausgereift ist, also wenn er bewiesenermaßen keine Schäden verursacht, dann sollte das Hungerproblem wenigstens hinausgezögert werden.
> 
> Das kann man gar nicht sagen, wie es aussehen wird in den nächsten hundert Jahren. Es wird auf jedenfall jetzt dagegengesteuert, dass es nicht zu solchen Katastrophen kommt.
> 
> ...



Nenn mich Schwarzseher, aber ich wette dagegen . Und selbst wenn die Katastrophe schon morgen käme und die Regierungen es seit hundert Jahren wüßten, wir würden es nicht erfahren, weshalb es schon fast wieder egal ist :-).


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Achja, im Grunde darf man garnicht drüber nachdenken. Ein Problem führt zum Nächsten...

zu viele Mensche....Erdöl....Kilmawandel.....Hunger/Wassermangel

Im Grunde kann man ja selbst nicht mal was dagegen bewirken, das ist wie ich finde sehr frustrierend.


----------



## Jester (20. Oktober 2010)

Ob 7 oder 9 Mrd... Ganz egal! Sie werden alle knien!


----------



## Landerson (20. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ob 7 oder 9 Mrd... Ganz egal! Sie werden alle knien!



Vor dir?


----------



## Jester (20. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Vor dir?



Vor wem denn sonst?


----------



## Haggelo (20. Oktober 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Vor wem denn sonst?



Pokemons ?


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2010)

Fassen wir zusammen - wird Zeit, dass wir den Mars besiedeln und dort Nahrung anbauen können


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich bringen viele Menschen viele Probleme mit sich 


Viel tragischer find ich allerdings das es in Australien zu Kangerooplagen kommt, weil es einfach viel zuviele sind...
Stell dir mal vor die mutieren und haben aufeinmal Pistolen und Jetpacks dann ist die Welt ganz schön gekniffen !

So eine Gefahr geht von vielen Menschen nicht aus. 

Also denk immer daran : Was ist schlimmer als 1 Tollwütiger Bär ?
Richtig 7Mrd Tollwütige Bären

MFG Olli 


P.S:


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2010)

Karl Marx wird recht haben. Nur im Datum hat er sich geirrt. Ob mir das gefällt? Ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Natürlich bringen viele Menschen viele Probleme mit sich
> 
> 
> Viel tragischer find ich allerdings das es in Australien zu Kangerooplagen kommt, weil es einfach viel zuviele sind...
> ...



Nur in deiner Welt Jungchen 

@ Topic: 2012 geht eh die Welt unter. Von daher interessieren mich Daten von 2050 nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

Jungchen ! du bist (wann bist du 16 geworden) naja höchstenst 1jahr elter als ich also komm mir nicht mit jungchen. Bin ich dein Vater oder wie redest du mit mir?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Blub ich werd 19


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

oh 

naja back to topic...
ich werde 1Tochter zeugen die Lea heißt mehr muss nicht sein


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nur in deiner Welt Jungchen
> 
> @ Topic: 2012 geht eh die Welt unter. Von daher interessieren mich Daten von 2050 nicht.



Jungchen, ich würd mich mit der Mayakultur genauer befassen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jungchen, ich würd mich mit der Mayakultur genauer befassen...



Das war Ironie...


----------



## Thoor (20. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Und dann?
> Ein riesen Explosion und wir fangen von null an.



Wie kommst du drauf das wir von null anfangen? Irgendwann ist Ende Gelände, Schicht im Schacht, danach kommt nichts mehr...


----------



## cdc (20. Oktober 2010)

ich finde das System versagt total... 7 Mrd sind schon deutlich zuviel.

die Menschen, die attraktiv, intelligent und vermögend sind, verzichten öft auf Kinder zu gunsten von Karriere und diejenigen, die das Gegenteil davon sind, rammeln bedenkenlos wie die Karnickel ... 

Eugenik wäre ein gutes Mittel um dem Einhalt zu gewähren, aber Vernunft ist leider nicht des Menschen Stärke.

Wird es halt früher oder später unausweichlich massive Kriege um Ressourcen und Lebensraum geben.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

welches system? :O
hab ich was verpasst?

und die armen rammeln nicht wie die kaninchen sonder gebären nur soviele kinder um ihre existenz zu sichern ...
rente im alter & so ist nich selbstverständlich ...

außerdem haben viele nicht das geld für verhüttungsmittel oder wissen nicht wie diese funktionieren ...


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

duoble post


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

tripple post ...


----------



## Landerson (20. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie kommst du drauf das wir von null anfangen? Irgendwann ist Ende Gelände, Schicht im Schacht, danach kommt nichts mehr...



Naja ich dachte da gibts sowas wie beim Computer - zurueck zu den Werkseinstellungen. Und dann kommen Dinos 2.0 die dann alles besser machen als zuvor.


----------



## Death the Kid (20. Oktober 2010)

Also irgendwie beschäftigt mich das schon,denn was machen wir bei 10 Mrd. Menschen?
Entweder man erweitert und spart auch noch Platz oder man wird die überschüssigen Menschen 
irgendwie los.Sei es nun eine "Seuche" oder ein "Unfall" und schwupps gehts wieder zurück,aber
das Problem würde theoretisch weiter bestehen.
Ich denke aber wenn es wirklich soweit ist,werden sich die Menschen schon was einfallen lassen,
sei es noch so absurd und skurril.


----------



## Legendary (20. Oktober 2010)

2050 wird sich nicht mehr um Öl gestritten, nicht um Gold oder Silber sondern um Wasser. Wer aufmerksam die PM liest, findet dort sehr interessante Artikel die der Allgemeinbildung gut tun, unter anderem auch einen Artikel über die jetzt (!) schon vorherrschende Wasserknappheit in manchen Regionen unserer Erde. Es gibt jetzt (!) bereits Konflikte und teilweise Bürgerkriege wegen sauberem Wasser. Da wird garantiert in den nächsten Jahrzehnten noch die Post abgehen, das garantier ich euch.

Seien wir froh, dass wir in Deutschland noch diese Ressourcen so gut und frei zur Verfügung haben. 

Spätestens wenn wir wirklich 9 Mrd. Menschen wären, haben WIR hier auch kein Wasser mehr zu saufen. Öl gibts 2050 sowieso nicht mehr, zumindest nicht mit dem Stand der heutigen Bohrtechnik. Ölvorräte soll es ja angeblich (!) noch für über 100 Jahre geben, nur sind diese so tief vergraben, dass man da nicht herankommt.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

Genau so wichtig wie Öl wird auch Metall zumindest die seltenen wie Lithium und dem gleichen 

& wegen dem wasser , es wird ja schon unermüdlich geforscht neue wege zu finden... 
und mann wird eine lösung finden


----------



## Legendary (20. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt ja schon Lösungen. Spezielle Osmoseanlagen und auch andere Verfahren um das Meerwasser zu entsalzen und damit genießbar zu machen. Nur sind solche Verfahren oft aufwendig und teuer. Wir sehen doch jetzt schon, dass sich unsere Länder einen Dreck um die dritte Welt scheren (ausser wenn es um Ressourcen geht), meinst du, dass die Industrienationen dann so gütig sind und in Afrika Meerentsalzungsanlagen hinstellen, um den armen Afrikanern zu helfen? Schön wäre es, aber wohl nicht realistisch.


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Oktober 2010)

> Eugenik wäre ein gutes Mittel um dem Einhalt zu gewähren, aber Vernunft ist leider nicht des Menschen Stärke



ist dir eigentlich bewusst was das Wort bedeutet, oder hast du es nur irgendwo aufgeschnappt(in der Strassenbahn?) und falsch verstanden?

du hättest bestimmt gerne um 1933 gelebt.....


warum glaubst du,du wärst was besseres? nur weil du das Glück hattest in Deutschland geboren zu sein oder weil du gesund(körperlich,beim Rest hab ich meine Zweifel) zu Welt kamst?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (21. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist Ende



Alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat zwei!


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2010)

Bevor wir ins Weltall fliegen, werden wir zum Meeresgrund expandieren. Ich frag mich eh, warum es zwar Raumfahrtprogramme gibt, in denen man fremde Planeten sucht, aber keine vernünftigen Prototypen von Unterwasser-Städten oder Unterwasser-Silos.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bevor wir ins Weltall fliegen, werden wir zum Meeresgrund expandieren. Ich frag mich eh, warum es zwar Raumfahrtprogramme gibt, in denen man fremde Planeten sucht, aber keine vernünftigen Prototypen von Unterwasser-Städten oder Unterwasser-Silos.




jo,dem muss ich zustimmen,zumal gerade die grösste Meeresinventur aller Zeiten durchgeführt wurde udn wir trotzdem nur 5% der Weltmeere erforscht haben:
http://www.zeit.de/wissen/umwelt/2010-10/Inventur-ozean-meeresforschung


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2010)

Problem ist die Luftversorgung, deswegen beschränkt man sich auch "nur" auf die Suche nach hospitablen Planeten...

Wir haben immernoch kein funktionierendes Konzept eines BioDomes... die wenigen, die bisher angeschlagen und ausprobiert wurden sind leider an verschiedenem gescheitert...


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

außerdem ist der druck unterwasser abartig und ab einer bestimmten tiefen kaum noch zu verkraften


----------



## Landerson (21. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> außerdem ist der druck unterwasser abartig und ab einer bestimmten tiefen kaum noch zu verkraften



Aber gibt es denn Druck nicht auch im Weltraum?


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Aber gibt es denn Druck nicht auch im Weltraum?



nicht so wie unterwasser !
im weltall ist mann von einem vakuum umgeben das zwar druck erzeugt aber einen minder starken und auf dem planeten wird dieser durch die anziehungskraft der planeten (wie auf der erde) minimiert.
Unterwasser hingegen ist man von einer Flüssigkeit umgeben die "aktiven druck" ausübt auch unter anderem durch schwingungen des wassers


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2010)

ich würde auch noch nicht über die Kolonialisierung der Meere nachdenken,sondern erstmal die Erforschung vorantreiben.allen voran nahrungsmittelergänzung wie Algen:
Es gibt in den Ozeanen und Weltmeeren einige hunderttausend verschiedene Arten von Algen. Etwa hundert davon wurden bisher näher erforscht und für den Verzehr als geeignet befunden. Sie haben so exotische Namen wie: Arame, Agar-Agar, Kombu, Nori, Hijiki (Hiziki), Duse, Mekabu oder Wakame. Als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sind sie ebenfalls unter dem Namen Spirolina bekannt.

Algen sind besonders reich an Mineralstoffen. Weil jede Art ihre eigenen Vorzüge hat, ist es wichtig, sich nicht nur auf eine Sorte zu beschränken. Die Kalziummenge von Hiziki Algen ist zum Beispiel 14-mal höher als von Kuhmilch. Damit ist diese Alge das Heil- oder Vorbeugungsmittel für Osteroporose anfällige Menschen. Eisen, Phosphor, Kalium, Magnesium und andere Spurenelemente, liegen in Form von organischen Verbindungen vor, die der Körper sehr leicht aufnehmen kann und die deshalb auch gleich wieder zur Verfügung stehen. Kombu, Nori und Wakame tragen zur Deckung des Vitamin B12 Gehaltes bei. Algen haben die Fähigkeit, Schwermetalle und radioaktive Partikel im Körper zu binden.


und dann noch die erforschung der tierarten udn was wir daraus lernen und nutzen können...also bevor wir in den weltraum starten,sollten wir erstmal unseren eigenen planeten entdecken


----------



## Dweencore (21. Oktober 2010)

Ach alles kein Problem, dass einzige problem was wir haben ist 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mq5ksVr-BBU


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Oktober 2010)

> nicht so wie unterwasser !
> im weltall ist mann von einem vakuum umgeben das zwar druck erzeugt aber einen minder starken und auf dem planeten wird dieser durch die anziehungskraft der planeten (wie auf der erde) minimiert.
> Unterwasser hingegen ist man von einer Flüssigkeit umgeben die "aktiven druck" ausübt auch unter anderem durch schwingungen des wassers




was lernt ihr eigentlich noch in der Schule? wie kann man im Zeitalter des Internets bzw. Wikipedia so ein Käse schreiben?


----------



## cdc (21. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ist dir eigentlich bewusst was das Wort bedeutet, oder hast du es nur irgendwo aufgeschnappt(in der Strassenbahn?) und falsch verstanden?
> 
> du hättest bestimmt gerne um 1933 gelebt.....
> 
> ...



Kapitalismus ist Survival of the fittest und damit nicht anderes als ein globales Eugenikprogramm.
Hartz 4 ist auch ein Eugenikprogramm.

Wie sonst stell(s)t (Du)Ihr Euch eine Lösung vor?
Weltraumbesiedelung, unter Wasser, etc., das ist alles technisch noch viel zu weit weg und auch nicht sonderlich erstrebenswert.
Und der Planet Erde hat nunmal nicht genügend Ressourcen um 7 Mrd Menschen westeuropäisches Lebensniveau zu gönnen geschweige denn 9 Mrd.
Du willst das 5 Mrd wie im Mittelalter leben und 2 Mrd geht es gut? wie gnädig... Oder willst Du etwa mit Ihnen teilen? dann kannste Dich ganz schnell von WoW, Computer, Auto uva für immer verabschieden... dann gibts Computer wenn überhaupt nur noch im Internetcafe und nur vlt noch Bus und Bahn eher aber wieder Kutschen...


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. Oktober 2010)

du wärst also dafür dass alle körperlich und geistigen Behinderten Menschen "entfernt" werden bzw. dass ihnen die Fortpflanzung verboten wird. Oder im Groben jeder der nicht in der Lage ist der Gesellschaft seinen Dienst zu erweisen, sollte für "gesunde" Menschen Platz machen. Wo fängt das an? bei geistig Behinderten? und wo hört es auf? bei Menschen die durch ein Unfall auf den Rollstuhl angewiesen sind?

Wer will beurteilen ob ein Leben mehr wert ist wie das andere?

Bist du dir überhaupt über die Tragweite von Eugenik bewusst? ich bezweifele es, für mich hört sich das so an als ob du irgendwo ein Gespräch über Eugenik mitgehört hast und dass jetzt hier wieder gibst ohne dir überhaupt bewusst zu sein was es bedeutet.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> was lernt ihr eigentlich noch in der Schule? wie kann man im Zeitalter des Internets bzw. Wikipedia so ein Käse schreiben?



Danke. Ich habe mir auch überlegt, ob ich das komemntieren soll aber ich war dann doch zu entsetzt.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (22. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal zur Eugenik.

Also ich bin da so ziemlich Laie auf dem Gebiet.(Weiß worum es geht aber halt nur dies)

Meine Frage.

Wieso dürfen Menschen bei denen zu fast hundertprozent feststeht dass deren Kinder !schwerstbehindert! auf die Welt kommen, ebendiese Kinder zeugen?

Steht das nicht im Widerspruch mit der ganzen Inzestgeschichte.

Und jetzt kommt bitte nicht mit dem Argument:

"Ja, jeder Mensch darf nicht in seinen Grundrechten bla bli blub eingeschränkt werden."

Wenn dem so wäre, dann würde Inzest garnicht verboten sein.

(Um Gottes willen, ich finde es genauso verabscheuungswürdig wie der große Teil der User hier, doch stellt sich mir die Frage trotzdem)

Wenn meine Annahmen oder sonstige geistigen Ergüße grade auf falschen Annahmen beruhen so bitte ich um korrigierung. (:




MfG


----------



## Yadiz (22. Oktober 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> "Ja, jeder Mensch darf nicht in seinen Grundrechten bla bli blub eingeschränkt werden."
> 
> Wenn dem so wäre, dann würde Inzest garnicht verboten sein.



Inzest ist u.a deshalb verboten, weil ein Kind dadurch Erbschädigungen erhalten könnte.
Und in diesem Fall dürfen Rechte eingeschränkt werden, fa andere (hier: das Kind) dadurch geschädigt werden.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Oktober 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wieso dürfen Menschen bei denen zu fast hundertprozent feststeht dass deren Kinder !schwerstbehindert! auf die Welt kommen, ebendiese Kinder zeugen?
> 
> Steht das nicht im Widerspruch mit der ganzen Inzestgeschichte.




also so weit steht das dem ganzen gar nicht entgegen,denn wenn ich mal eben wiki hier zitieren darf:

*Deutschland*
Nach der Befreiung vom Nationalsozialismus 1945 wurde die eugenische Praxis in Deutschland deutlich eingeschränkt, insbesondere wurde das sogenannte Gesetz zur Verhütung erbkranken Nachwuchses durch das _Office of Military Government_ zunächst suspendiert und letztlich 1986 durch das Amtsgericht Kiel als grundgesetzwidrig beurteilt. Dennoch gab es in beiden deutschen Staaten und gibt es noch heute in der Bundesrepublik gesetzliche Regelungen und staatlich tolerierte Praktiken, die eugenischen Prinzipien gehorchen.

Nach Schätzungen des Bundesjustizministeriums wurden in der Bundesrepublik bis 1992 jährlich etwa 1.000 geistig behinderte Frauen – meist vor Erreichen des Erwachsenenalters – ohne bzw. gegen den eigenen Willen sterilisiert. Bis November 2003 blieben Sterilisationen von behinderten Frauen bei festgestellter Einwilligungsunfähigkeit auch ohne deren Einwilligung und ohne medizinische Gründe möglich.[sup][57][/sup]

Sowohl in der DDR als auch in der Bundesrepublik wurden bzw. werden Schwangerschaftsabbrüche bevorzugt erlaubt oder toleriert, wenn beim Embryo eine schwere Erkrankung bzw. Entwicklungsstörung oder die Anlage für eine schwere Erkrankung diagnostiziert wurde. Solche Schwangerschaftsabbrüche mit „embryopathischer Indikation“ waren in der DDR zwischen 1950 und 1972 erlaubt und auch nach 1972 teilweise erlaubt, in der BRD waren sie zwischen 1976 und 1995 offiziell erlaubt und bleiben auch nach 1995 bis heute regelmäßig straffrei.[sup][58][/sup]

In der Bundesrepublik wird das Inzestverbot zwischen Geschwistern eugenisch begründet: Geschwisterinzest ist u. a. deshalb verboten, weil ein von Geschwistern gezeugtes Kind ein nachweislich stark erhöhtes Risiko hat, mit Erbschäden geboren zu werden.[sup][59][/sup]

Zu einer Eugenik-Debatte kam es 1999, als der Philosoph Peter Sloterdijk in einer umstrittenen Rede die Aufstellung von Regeln für den Menschenpark zum Thema wählte. So konstatierte der Philosoph Jürgen Habermas nach Diskussionen mit Thomas Nagel und Ronald Dworkin 2002, aus Sicht des von John Locke geprägten angelsächsischen Liberalismus sei es *"nahezu eine Selbstverständlichkeit, Entscheidungen über die Zusammensetzung der genetischen Anlagen von Kindern keiner staatlichen Regulierung zu unterwerfen, sondern den Eltern zu überlassen."*[sup]*[60]*



da siehst du, dass in Deutschland zumindest bis 2003 noch Sterilisationen bei geistig behinderten Frauen stattgefunden haben...
ich allerdings finde die Aussage des Philosophen Jürgen Habermas für die Gesellschaft massgeblich(fett markiert).die eltern lieben ihre kinder auch wenn sie behindert zur welt kommen.von daher finde ich die ganze Eugenikgeschichte ziemlich verwerflich.udn auch Inzest ist eine moralische Frage,die sich jeder selbst stellen sollte...[/sup]


----------



## Potpotom (22. Oktober 2010)

Also mich interessiert es wie es 2050 sein wird... ich werde dann 70 sein, meine Tochter gerade 45 - also sind wir beide noch mitten im Leben. 

Schon in der Bibel steht, die gelbe Welle wird kommen - Interpretationsspielraum ist natürlich gegeben. *g


----------



## shadow24 (22. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Schon in der Bibel steht, die gelbe Welle wird kommen




die FDP?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Oktober 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die FDP?



Oh Nein :O


----------



## Potpotom (22. Oktober 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die FDP?


 

Gott NEIN!


----------



## Landerson (22. Oktober 2010)

Muessen wir dann anfangen eine Arche zu bauen a la "Evan Almighty"?


----------



## Irn-Bru (22. Oktober 2010)

> Wieso dürfen Menschen bei denen zu fast hundertprozent feststeht dass deren Kinder !schwerstbehindert! auf die Welt kommen, ebendiese Kinder zeugen?



eigentlich gibt es keine Krankheit die vererblich wäre mit solchen Auswirkungen, dass das Kind dann auch schwerst behindert ist(lasse mich da aber gerne eines Besseren belehren). So ziemliche alle Krankheiten bei denen Meschen körperlich oder geistig behindert sind, resultiert aus einem Gendefekt bzw. Problemen in der Schwangerschaft. Es gibt zwar wenige Krankheiten die vererblich sind und im Verlauf tödlich enden können,aber da wird den Eltern meistens nahegelgt keinen Nachwuchs zu zeugen. Gezwungen werden sie nicht.


----------



## nuriina (23. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> du wärst also dafür dass alle körperlich und geistigen Behinderten Menschen "entfernt" werden bzw. dass ihnen die Fortpflanzung verboten wird. Oder im Groben jeder der nicht in der Lage ist der Gesellschaft seinen Dienst zu erweisen, sollte für "gesunde" Menschen Platz machen. Wo fängt das an? bei geistig Behinderten? und wo hört es auf? bei Menschen die durch ein Unfall auf den Rollstuhl angewiesen sind?
> 
> Wer will beurteilen ob ein Leben mehr wert ist wie das andere?
> 
> Bist du dir überhaupt über die Tragweite von Eugenik bewusst? ich bezweifele es, für mich hört sich das so an als ob du irgendwo ein Gespräch über Eugenik mitgehört hast und dass jetzt hier wieder gibst ohne dir überhaupt bewusst zu sein was es bedeutet.



Ich bezweifel auch das er sich bewusst ist worüber er schreibt. Nunja, wäre mal interessant zu wissen was für einen Notendurchschnitt er hat. Wenn alles unter 2.0 sich nicht Fortpfanzen darf wäre sicher morgen der Termin zur Sterilisierung. Wahrscheinlich wäre er nicht mal geboren worden. So schnell kanns gehen. ;-)

Mit Survival of the Fittest meinte Darwin übigens nicht, das der Stärkste überlebt, sondern der Anpassungsfähigste. Leider wird das oft missinterpretiert. Und was ein Naturgesetz mit einem Eugenik Programm zu tun hat wird wohl für immer ein Rätsel bleiben.


----------



## Irn-Bru (23. Oktober 2010)

ich sag ja er hat das irgendwo aufgeschnappt......


----------



## Thoor (23. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Muessen wir dann anfangen eine Arche zu bauen a la "Evan Almighty"?



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz1BY3TVomI[/youtube]


----------



## nemø (24. Oktober 2010)

Man lebt nur einmal. Ist doch egal!

Hauptsache dir gehts jetzt gut. Was später ist, kann man später behandeln. 
Ob in Afrika und Asien die Population steigt....Who cares?


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2010)

öhm nein?
die erde wird vorher mit der sonne implodieren ...
den irgendwann (keine ahnung wieviele mrd jahre) ist der sauerstoff der sonne aufgebraucht und sie wird in einer supernova implodieren und unsere erde mitreißen ...

viel eher als das universum aufhört sich aus zu dehnen ...


----------



## TheGui (24. Oktober 2010)

wow... ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen.

aber so viel halbwahrheit und unausgegohrener bulshit wie hier steht is schon krass.

aber das is wohl das Schicksal von jedem thread auf Buffed der halbwegs sinvoll anfänt.

Mir kommt das hier immer so vor als würden sich 9 Jährige über etwas unterhallten was der eine von seinem 7 jähringen Bruder weis und der andere aus einem Gespräch zwischen Mama und Oma das er halb durch die geschlossene Tür gehört und zusammengereimt hatt.


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also mich interessiert es wie es 2050 sein wird... ich werde dann 70 sein, meine Tochter gerade 45 - also sind wir beide noch mitten im Leben.
> 
> Schon in der Bibel steht, die gelbe Welle wird kommen - Interpretationsspielraum ist natürlich gegeben. *g



Ich sagte doch schon immer, auch der gelbe Strom ist kein zahmer Fluss!


Naja sehen wirs doch ein, ALLES wird irgendwann enden. Jup ALLES.


----------



## Irn-Bru (24. Oktober 2010)

> öhm nein?
> die erde wird vorher mit der sonne implodieren ...
> den irgendwann (keine ahnung wieviele mrd jahre) ist der sauerstoff der sonne aufgebraucht und sie wird in einer supernova implodieren und unsere erde mitreißen ...
> 
> viel eher als das universum aufhört sich aus zu dehnen ...






> wow... ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen.
> 
> aber so viel halbwahrheit und unausgegohrener bulshit wie hier steht is schon krass.
> 
> ...



so wird es wohl gewesen sein,anders kann man sich das echt nicht erklären.....


----------



## Hubautz (25. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> öhm nein?
> die erde wird vorher mit der sonne implodieren ...
> den irgendwann (keine ahnung wieviele mrd jahre) ist der sauerstoff der sonne aufgebraucht und sie wird in einer supernova implodieren und unsere erde mitreißen ...
> 
> viel eher als das universum aufhört sich aus zu dehnen ...


Mein lieber Mann. Das tut ja körperlich weh beim Lesen.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Oktober 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Man lebt nur einmal. Ist doch egal!


*mal ganz entspannt an seine Kinder denkt*

Öhm nee... ist nicht egal.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also mich interessiert es wie es 2050 sein wird... ich werde dann 70 sein, meine Tochter gerade 45 - also sind wir beide noch mitten im Leben.



Vermutlich kommt dann gerade Duke Nukem Forever raus. Arnold Schwarzenegger ist aus unerfindlichen Gründen noch am Leben, sieht jünger aus als jemals zuvor und hat als Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten den Osten mit einer Armee von Maschinen überrannt. Madonna ist auf Platz 1 der internationalen Charts. Michael Schumacher tritt in Werbespots für den schnellsten Treppenlift der Welt auf. Deutschland hat einen türkischen Bundeskanzler. Sido ist Außenminister. Florian Silbereisen moderiert seine tausendste Folge "Wetten, dass?!". Heidi Klum wurde cryogenisch eingefroren, bis ein Mittel gegen den Alterungsprozess entdeckt wird und ist derzeit im naturhistorischen Museum in Frankfurt ausgestellt. Der Vatikan fusioniert mit Scientology und belästigt Kinder fortan nur noch im Internt. Apple tapeziert Wohnzimmer mit iWallpaper, für das es bereits 250 Milliarden Apps gibt. Außerdem spielt iWallpaper Filme und MP3s ab. Auf modernen Computern ist Crysis erstmals in maximaler Auflösung und mit maximalen Details ruckelfrei spielbar. Vibrierende Cybersex-Anzüge werden zur meistverkauften Peripherie aller Zeiten - gleichzeitig nimmt die Geburtenrate drastisch ab. Tine Wittler verkauft ihren Arsch in deutschen Supermärkten als Streichfett. Dieter Bohlen versöhnt sich mit Thomas Anders und gemeinsam vermarkten sie millionenfach das neue Remix-Album ihrer größten Hits. Chemnitz wird Kulturhauptstadt 2050. Zlatko wird Bundespräsident. Daniel Küblböck ist das neue Maskottchen von McDonald's. Weil jeder nur noch online Sex hat und nicht mehr vor die Tür muss, wurden bei den Burgern von McDonald's die Brötchen, der Käse und der Salat durch Fleisch ersetzt. Bestellungen werden online und per PayPal akzeptiert und direkt auf den Tisch gebeamt. Prostitution wird zur Religion erklärt und täglich sinken unzählige Ordensschwestern zum Gebet vor einer Statue von Sarah Jessica Parker auf die Knie. World of Warcraft erhält ein Grafikupdate auf DirectX 10 und erneuert die Wolkengrafiken über Stormwind. 52 Millionen Spieler sind restlos begeistert. Donald Duck wird Außenminister von Amerika. Ich kann's kaum erwarten...! &#3232;_&#3232;


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

O-M-F-G
Kitten, dieser Beitrag ist einafch nur geil, ich musste echt richtig lachen


----------



## shadow24 (25. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Berserkers Zukunftsvision




astrein...aber eins kann ich unter all den Dingen nicht glauben:das es bis 2050 gelingt Crysis auf höchsten Grafikeinstellungen ruckelfrei spielen zu können...


----------



## Landerson (25. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> öhm nein?
> die erde wird vorher mit der sonne implodieren ...
> den irgendwann (keine ahnung wieviele mrd jahre) ist der sauerstoff der sonne aufgebraucht und sie wird in einer supernova implodieren und unsere erde mitreißen ...
> 
> viel eher als das universum aufhört sich aus zu dehnen ...



Also du sagst:
Bevor wir mit dem Problem Ueberbevoelkerung zu kaempfen haben, implodiert die Sonne in ein paar Milliarden Jahren.

Hahahahahahahaha  - sorry aber "you made my day"

Hast du den Artikle ueberhaupt gelesen?


----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> astrein...aber eins kann ich unter all den Dingen nicht glauben:das es bis 2050 gelingt Crysis auf höchsten Grafikeinstellungen ruckelfrei spielen zu können...



unwarscheinlicher is da nur das Duke Nukem endlich spielbar im handel is!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> unwarscheinlicher is da nur das Duke Nukem endlich spielbar im handel is!


vorbestellbar ist er der Duke jetzt xD


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. Oktober 2010)

> Vermutlich kommt dann gerade Duke Nukem Forever raus. Arnold Schwarzenegger ist aus unerfindlichen Gründen noch am Leben, sieht jünger aus als jemals zuvor und hat als Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten den Osten mit einer Armee von Maschinen überrannt. Madonna ist auf Platz 1 der internationalen Charts. Michael Schumacher tritt in Werbespots für den schnellsten Treppenlift der Welt auf. Deutschland hat einen türkischen Bundeskanzler. Sido ist Außenminister. Florian Silbereisen moderiert seine tausendste Folge "Wetten, dass?!". Heidi Klum wurde cryogenisch eingefroren, bis ein Mittel gegen den Alterungsprozess entdeckt wird und ist derzeit im naturhistorischen Museum in Frankfurt ausgestellt. Der Vatikan fusioniert mit Scientology und belästigt Kinder fortan nur noch im Internt. Apple tapeziert Wohnzimmer mit iWallpaper, für das es bereits 250 Milliarden Apps gibt. Außerdem spielt iWallpaper Filme und MP3s ab. Auf modernen Computern ist Crysis erstmals in maximaler Auflösung und mit maximalen Details ruckelfrei spielbar. Vibrierende Cybersex-Anzüge werden zur meistverkauften Peripherie aller Zeiten - gleichzeitig nimmt die Geburtenrate drastisch ab. Tine Wittler verkauft ihren Arsch in deutschen Supermärkten als Streichfett. Dieter Bohlen versöhnt sich mit Thomas Anders und gemeinsam vermarkten sie millionenfach das neue Remix-Album ihrer größten Hits. Chemnitz wird Kulturhauptstadt 2050. Zlatko wird Bundespräsident. Daniel Küblböck ist das neue Maskottchen von McDonald's. Weil jeder nur noch online Sex hat und nicht mehr vor die Tür muss, wurden bei den Burgern von McDonald's die Brötchen, der Käse und der Salat durch Fleisch ersetzt. Bestellungen werden online und per PayPal akzeptiert und direkt auf den Tisch gebeamt. Prostitution wird zur Religion erklärt und täglich sinken unzählige Ordensschwestern zum Gebet vor einer Statue von Sarah Jessica Parker auf die Knie. World of Warcraft erhält ein Grafikupdate auf DirectX 10 und erneuert die Wolkengrafiken über Stormwind. 52 Millionen Spieler sind restlos begeistert. Donald Duck wird Außenminister von Amerika. Ich kann's kaum erwarten...! &#3232;_&#3232;



genial, bei World of Warcraft fehlt aber noch "Blizzard schliesst die letzten Vorbereitungen für "Housing" ab, über das neue Feature darf man sich schon im neuen Addon "Gamons Revenge" freuen"


----------



## Haggelo (25. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Vermutlich kommt dann gerade Duke Nukem Forever raus. Arnold Schwarzenegger ist aus unerfindlichen Gründen noch am Leben, sieht jünger aus als jemals zuvor und hat als Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten den Osten mit einer Armee von Maschinen überrannt. Madonna ist auf Platz 1 der internationalen Charts. Michael Schumacher tritt in Werbespots für den schnellsten Treppenlift der Welt auf. Deutschland hat einen türkischen Bundeskanzler. Sido ist Außenminister. Florian Silbereisen moderiert seine tausendste Folge "Wetten, dass?!". Heidi Klum wurde cryogenisch eingefroren, bis ein Mittel gegen den Alterungsprozess entdeckt wird und ist derzeit im naturhistorischen Museum in Frankfurt ausgestellt. Der Vatikan fusioniert mit Scientology und belästigt Kinder fortan nur noch im Internt. Apple tapeziert Wohnzimmer mit iWallpaper, für das es bereits 250 Milliarden Apps gibt. Außerdem spielt iWallpaper Filme und MP3s ab. Auf modernen Computern ist Crysis erstmals in maximaler Auflösung und mit maximalen Details ruckelfrei spielbar. Vibrierende Cybersex-Anzüge werden zur meistverkauften Peripherie aller Zeiten - gleichzeitig nimmt die Geburtenrate drastisch ab. Tine Wittler verkauft ihren Arsch in deutschen Supermärkten als Streichfett. Dieter Bohlen versöhnt sich mit Thomas Anders und gemeinsam vermarkten sie millionenfach das neue Remix-Album ihrer größten Hits. Chemnitz wird Kulturhauptstadt 2050. Zlatko wird Bundespräsident. Daniel Küblböck ist das neue Maskottchen von McDonald's. Weil jeder nur noch online Sex hat und nicht mehr vor die Tür muss, wurden bei den Burgern von McDonald's die Brötchen, der Käse und der Salat durch Fleisch ersetzt. Bestellungen werden online und per PayPal akzeptiert und direkt auf den Tisch gebeamt. Prostitution wird zur Religion erklärt und täglich sinken unzählige Ordensschwestern zum Gebet vor einer Statue von Sarah Jessica Parker auf die Knie. World of Warcraft erhält ein Grafikupdate auf DirectX 10 und erneuert die Wolkengrafiken über Stormwind. 52 Millionen Spieler sind restlos begeistert. Donald Duck wird Außenminister von Amerika. Ich kann's kaum erwarten...! &#3232;_&#3232;



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2BOzMwSBac[/youtube]


----------



## Potpotom (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs doch gewusst.... Diablo III werd ich echt nimmer erleben.

Danke für den nachmittaglichen Lacher.


----------



## Laz0rgun (25. Oktober 2010)

> öhm nein?
> die erde wird vorher mit der sonne implodieren ...
> den irgendwann (keine ahnung wieviele mrd jahre) ist der sauerstoff der sonne aufgebraucht und sie wird in einer supernova implodieren und unsere erde mitreißen ...
> 
> viel eher als das universum aufhört sich aus zu dehnen ...



aua

Ich glaube wir sollten uns dann doch eher Gedanken um Überbevölkerung machen als um die drohende Implodierung unserer Sonne. Bis es soweit ist, wird es garantiert neue Technologien geben, sodass wir nicht mal mehr davor Angst haben müssen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube dass ist hier der richtige Link,für die die sich fragen wann die Sonne !"IMPLODIERT"! weil ihr der !SAUERSTOFF! ausgeht....

Mein Link


ist leicht verständlich geschierben, wenn ihr es trotzdem nicht verstehen solltet, fragt eure Eltern.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> aua
> 
> Ich glaube wir sollten uns dann doch eher Gedanken um Überbevölkerung machen als um die drohende Implodierung unserer Sonne. Bis es soweit ist, wird es garantiert neue Technologien geben, sodass wir nicht mal mehr davor Angst haben müssen.



nein ich meinte die sonne implodiert bevor das universum sich so weit ausgedehnt hat bis was weiß ich den was passiert


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. Oktober 2010)

lies dir das einfach mal durch was ich da gelinkt habe....


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

mein ich doch 

sonne pwned erde lazer pew pew


----------



## Laz0rgun (25. Oktober 2010)

> !SAUERSTOFF!


jaja, is Wasserstoff bzw. Helium als Endprodukt , sollte aber bekannt sein.



> !"IMPLODIERT"!



jaaa, ist auch soo nicht richtig, man könnte es eher als pulsieren bezeichnen, Normale Sonne -> Roter Riese (Ausdehnung) -> Weißer Zwerg (Verdichtung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://de.wikipedia....klung_der_Sonne



Edit:





> mein ich doch
> 
> sonne pwned erde lazer pew pew



Es gibt noch Hoffnung! 



> Wenn die Aufblähphase nur kurz andauert, wird die Erde zwar "gebacken", aber sie bleibt auf ihrer Bahn. Sie kann dann dabei zusehen, wie die Sonne wieder schrumpft und schließlich erlischt. Leben wird es auf der Erde dann längst nicht mehr geben.



Quelle: http://www.wissenschaft.de/wissenschaft/gutzuwissen/172656.html


----------



## Ren-Alekz (26. Oktober 2010)

bis dahin haben wir uns schon so fett im ganzen universum ausgebreitet, dass die erde irgendwann einfach nur als "urpsrungsplanet" der menschheit in den geschichts(büchern?) stehen wird xD


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja, Büchern. Vielleicht in ein paar wenigen die man in intergalaktischen Museen besuchen kann. 

Aber wohl eher wird dieses Wissen in einer Technologie weitergegeben, die über unsere Vorstellungskraft geht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Oktober 2010)

naja normal vor 40 Jahren haben Computer ein ganzen Raum ausgefüllt und hatten kaum die Leistung eines heutigen Taschenrechners. Damals konnte sich auch keiner ein Handy oder Laptop vorstellen.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass wir inzwischen schon den Weltraum bevölkert hätten, wäre nicht die dunkle Zeit des Mittelalters gewesen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Manowar (26. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn noch so viel Kunst, Entwicklungen, physikalische Gesetze und chemische Prozesse durch die Kirche "unterbunden" wurde, kann man das nicht wirklich genau sagen.
Immerhin hat sich die Menschheit in den letzten 100 Jahren weiter entwickelt, als ich den letzten 20.000 Jahren.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Immerhin hat sich die Menschheit in den letzten 100 Jahren weiter entwickelt, als ich den letzten 20.000 Jahren.


Ist das für den Menschen in der Gesamtheit etwas Gutes oder Schlechtes?

Für mich persönlich nat. etwas Gutes - aber so insgesamt - ich weiss net.


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Oktober 2010)

> Auch wenn noch so viel Kunst, Entwicklungen, physikalische Gesetze und chemische Prozesse durch die Kirche "unterbunden" wurde, kann man das nicht wirklich genau sagen



wenn man sich ansieht wie schnell die technische Entwicklung vorangeht, bin ich mir da zu 100% sicher und wenn uns dadurch "nur" 100 Jahre fehlen. Alleine die Entwicklung in der Computerbranche ist ja schon fast exponentiell. Ich denke mal nur 100 Jahre mehr und wir würden schon lange den Mond uns den Mars bevölkert haben bzw. hätten beide schon besucht. Vielleicht würden wir auch schon mit E.T frühstücken,wer weiss .Wobei es aber vielleicht auch ganz gut so ist,immerhin kommt die Menschheit ja nicht mal mit sich selbst klar...


----------



## Hubautz (26. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Auch wenn noch so viel Kunst, Entwicklungen, physikalische Gesetze und chemische Prozesse durch die Kirche "unterbunden" wurde, kann man das nicht wirklich genau sagen.
> Immerhin hat sich die Menschheit in den letzten 100 Jahren weiter entwickelt, als ich den letzten 20.000 Jahren.



Das ist ein wenig unglücklich formuliert. Wenn physikalische Gesetze und chemische Prozesse durch die Kirche unterbunden werden könnten, hätten wir damit ja einen klaren Beweis ihrer Allmacht.

Sagen wir lieber, dass Forschung in Physik und Chemie verhindert wurden, dass trifft es wohl eher.


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2010)

Verhindert wurde die Forschung im Mittelalter sicher nicht. Es waren insgesamt nur wesentlich weniger Leute, die aktiv forschen durften und konnten und diese mussten ihre Forschungsresultate halt so präsentieren, dass sie nicht als blasphemisch galten. Alchemie durfte von durchaus ausgeübt werden und wurde auch hoch geschätzt


----------



## Hubautz (26. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Verhindert wurde die Forschung im Mittelalter sicher nicht.



Naja wenn man z.B. an Galileo Galilei denkt um nur einen der populäreren zu nennen....


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2010)

Es ist kein Gebäude und auch kein Ort, der eine Kirche ausmacht. Sondern die Menschen. Also schiebt nicht eure Probleme auf die Kirche ab. So mancher von euch lügt auch wie gedruckt, wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Naja wenn man z.B. an Galileo Galilei denkt um nur einen der populäreren zu nennen....


Es ist natürlich einfach, nur einen Satz aus meiner Gesamtaussage zu nehmen und die Aussage an und für sich komplett in den Sand zu setzen. Wenn man sich meinen Text aber genauer durchliest, gilt auch das Beispiel Galileo nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2010)

Du Meinst, dass es damals sehr wenige Gebildete Menschen gab, die lesen und schreiben konnten, und dabei Zeit und Geld hatten zu forschen?
hast du das gemeint, Davatar?


----------



## Irn-Bru (26. Oktober 2010)

> Verhindert wurde die Forschung im Mittelalter sicher nicht. Es waren insgesamt nur wesentlich weniger Leute, die aktiv forschen durften und konnten und diese mussten ihre Forschungsresultate halt so präsentieren, dass sie nicht als blasphemisch galten. Alchemie durfte von durchaus ausgeübt werden und wurde auch hoch geschätzt



quelle?




> Es ist kein Gebäude und auch kein Ort, der eine Kirche ausmacht. Sondern die Menschen. Also schiebt nicht eure Probleme auf die Kirche ab. So mancher von euch lügt auch wie gedruckt, wenn der Preis stimmt.




ist das jetzt pro oder contra Kirche?^^


----------



## Hubautz (26. Oktober 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich einfach, nur einen Satz aus meiner Gesamtaussage zu nehmen und die Aussage an und für sich komplett in den Sand zu setzen. Wenn man sich meinen Text aber genauer durchliest, gilt auch das Beispiel Galileo nicht.



Naja es war einer von insgesamt grade mal 3 Sätzen Dazu der einleitende der ein klares Statement zu sein scheint. Daher ist es absolut legitim ihn als Zitat zu verwenden.
Du sagst im zweiten Satz, dass Forschungsergebnisse nicht blasphemisch verwendet werden durften. "Die Erde ist nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt" ist aber ziemlich blasphemisch gewesen. Von daher ein Forschungsergebnis das nicht laut geäußert werden durfte. Wenn man Alchemie praktizierte, hatte man im späten Mittelalter ziemlich gute Chancen auf einen Inquisitionsprozess wegen Hexerei. Damit wäre  - wie du es wünschtest - deine komplette Aussage kommentiert.
Lies dir mal eine kleinen Abrisss der Medizingeschichte z.B. durch und dann reden wir weiter, was die christliche Kirche an Forschung verhindert hat -zum Teil nur deshalb weil die besten Ärzte des frühen Mittelalters Moslems oder Juden waren.


----------



## Manowar (27. Oktober 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist ein wenig unglücklich formuliert. Wenn physikalische Gesetze und chemische Prozesse durch die Kirche unterbunden werden könnten, hätten wir damit ja einen klaren Beweis ihrer Allmacht.
> 
> Sagen wir lieber, dass Forschung in Physik und Chemie verhindert wurden, dass trifft es wohl eher.




Da war ich gerade zwischen Tür und Angel, aber jeder hat verstanden, was ich sagen wollte *g*



Benji9 schrieb:


> So mancher von euch lügt auch wie gedruckt, wenn der Preis stimmt.



Da es auf meinen Beitrag bezogen ist, werd ich wohl gelogen haben...öhm,hö?
1. will ich meinen Preis, wenn du mir zeigst, das es nicht stimmen soll, dass die Wissenschaft und Forschung nicht durch die Kirche stark unterbunden wurde.
Wie war das? Eine Hexe!Verbrennt sie! 

Mein 2. fällt mir nicht mehr ein..ich hasse diese Uhrzeit auf Kaffeeentzug  



Potpotom schrieb:


> Ist das für den Menschen in der Gesamtheit etwas Gutes oder Schlechtes?
> 
> Für mich persönlich nat. etwas Gutes - aber so insgesamt - ich weiss net.



In meinen Augen etwas sehr gutes, sonst würde ich die Kirche loben *g*
Ich versuch in meinem Beruf doch nichts anderes, als neue Sachen zu entwickeln. 

Durch mich werdet ihr bald in Bochum schneller surfen können


----------



## Potpotom (27. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du deinen Beruf nicht in die Pfalz verlegen? Hrhrhr.


----------



## Landerson (27. Oktober 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es ist kein Gebäude und auch kein Ort, der eine Kirche ausmacht. Sondern die Menschen. Also schiebt nicht eure Probleme auf die Kirche ab. So mancher von euch lügt auch wie gedruckt, wenn der Preis stimmt.



Wow, mal langsam mit den jungen Pferden.
Woher weisst du denn das? kennst du irgenjemand hier in dem Forum und weisst das er oder sie luegt wie gedruckt?

Sogar Menschen die fuer die Kirche stehen koennen die groessten Luegner und Betrueger sein (oder was man so hoert noch schlimmeres). Im Grunde sind alle Menschen gleich!


BTT:
Ich hoffe das es in naher Zukunft soweit sein wird die Erde zu verlassen um so neue Ressourcen und vor allem Platz fuer die wachsende Bevoelkerung zu finden. Unterwasser waere natuerlich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (27. Oktober 2010)

also wenn ich das richitg in Erinnerung habe, ist Benji9 sehr gläubig. Soll nicht abwertend sein,wollte es nur mal erwähnen. Vielleicht ergeben sich daraus ja noch interessante Diskussionen, denn ich denke das Thema technische Entwicklung in Verbindung mit Kirche passt sehr gut zum Topic,wäre also kein OT. Aber lasst es bitten icht in einem Glaubenskrieg ausarten, schön sachlich bleiben. 

Ich glaube selbst kein Stück an Gott, nur als Info. Dennoch finde ich die Kirche als Institution ansich als sehr wichtig, ohne Sie würde es vielen Menschen noch schlechter gehen, sei es nun psychisch oder phsyisch. 

Was ich ihr allerdings sehr stark vorhalte, ist ihr Verhalten in den vergangen Jahrhunderten.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2010)

@Landerson: 
Glaube, ihr habt mich nicht recht verstanden. Menschen lügen immer wieder, ob jetzt böswillig oder nicht. Manchmal tun sie es, um Konflikte zu vermeiden. Manchmal, um sie heraufzubeschwören. Für ihren eigenen Vorteil, oder für das von jemand anderem. Und wenn ihr keine Programmierte Roboter seit, dann werdet ihr auch Lügen, wenn es sich lohnt (Ich meine damit nicht Geld), oder ihr denkt, dass es so besser ist.Euch ist es doch auch Peinlich, wenn ein kleines Kind zu einem dicken Menschen geht und sagt: "Sie sehen dick aus! Sie sollten abnehmen!". Vorallem wenn es euer eigenes ist. 
Auf meiner Aussage vorhin meinte ich aber viel eher die Mönche&Co. im Mittelalter, die der Bevölkerung versprochen haben: "Wenn das Gold in der Kasse klimpt, die Seele aus dem Fegefeuer in den Himmel springt." Und dies ist ohne Zweifel nicht zu tolerieren.

Ich wollte euch nicht unterstellen, dass ihr lügt, wenn ihr euch schon die Mühe macht einen Beitrag zu schreiben und versucht darüber zu diskutieren. 
Und falls es sich doch so angehört hat, möcht ich mich dafür entschuldigen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (27. Oktober 2010)

> Auf meiner Aussage vorhin meinte ich aber viel eher die Mönche&Co. im Mittelalter, die der Bevölkerung versprochen haben: "Wenn das Gold in der Kasse klimpt, die Seele aus dem Fegefeuer in den Himmel springt." Und dies ist ohne Zweifel nicht zu tolerieren.



naja der Papst war dabei auch nicht ganz unschuldig.....sind also nicht nur irgendwelche korrupten Mönche gewesen. In seinem Auftrag wurden doch die Indulgenzbriefe verteilt(verkauft)


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2010)

Nur weil ich ihn nicht erwähnte, heisst es nicht, dass ich den Papst ausschliesse und ihm von jedem Menschlichem Makel freispreche. Ich halte einen Papst für überflüssig.
Aber wir lieben es zu sehr, unsere Verantwortung jemandem aufdrücken zu können und dann die ganze Schuld ihm zu geben, da er ja so unfähig sei. Selbst wenn der Papst eine gewissenhafte Figur ist, die Gott liebt und wirklich eine Beziehung zu ihm aufbaut, ist er nicht Jesus.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. Oktober 2010)

Und wieder endet ein Thread in einem unnützen Religionsbashing da dieses Thema eine Never Ending Story ist.




So long


----------



## Hubautz (28. Oktober 2010)

Im Moment geht es doch noch einigermaßen sachlich zu.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Du sagst im zweiten Satz, dass Forschungsergebnisse nicht blasphemisch verwendet werden durften. "Die Erde ist nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt" ist aber ziemlich blasphemisch gewesen. Von daher ein Forschungsergebnis das nicht laut geäußert werden durfte. Wenn man Alchemie praktizierte, hatte man im späten Mittelalter ziemlich gute Chancen auf einen Inquisitionsprozess wegen Hexerei.


Also zuerst mal wars in der Vergangenheit schon immer so, dass man seine Forschungsergebnisse so präsentieren musste, dass sie nicht der persönlichen Führung des entsprechenden Landes widersprach. Das war schon lange vor dem Mittelalter so, da hat die Kirche keine Ausnahme gemacht.
Hexenverbrennungen sind übrigens *keine* Erfindung der Kirche, die gabs schon lange vorher bei den Germanen. Der Begriff Hexenverbrennung, wie wir ihn heute kennen stammt aus dem späten Mittelalter. Hexen wurden von der Kirche in erster Linie festgenommen (auf Anweisung des Papstes Alexander IV), hingerichtet wurden wenn, dann eher die Häresier. Die Hexenverbrennungen unserer Vorstellung wurden vor allem vom Pöbel, also dem gemeinen Volk, unterstützt durch die *weltlichen Gerichte*, durchgeführt und nur selten von der Kirche. Es gab sogar diverse kirchliche Kritiker, die sich offen gegen Hexenverbrennungen aussprachen.
Hexenverfolungen und -verbrennungen entstanden in erster Linie aus dem Aberglauben, dass die Hexen an Seuchen und dem Leid der Leute verantwortlich seien. Da die Zauberei an und für sich bereits in der ägyptischen Mythologie vorkommt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass damals bereits das Bild von "guten", sowie "bösen" Zauberern (oder wie auch immer sie zur entsprechenden Zeit genannt wurden) in den Köpfen der Leute drin waren. Also kann ebenfalls davon ausgegangen werden, dass die Verfolgung und Hinrichtung böser Zauberer bereits lange vor den ersten Hexenverbrennungen stattgefunden hat.
So nebenbei finden auch heute immernoch Hexenverbrennungen statt, beispielsweise in Afrika.



> Lies dir mal eine kleinen Abrisss der Medizingeschichte z.B. durch und dann reden wir weiter, was die christliche Kirche an Forschung verhindert hat -zum Teil nur deshalb weil die besten Ärzte des frühen Mittelalters Moslems oder Juden waren.


Bevor Du also behauptest, ich informiere mich nicht, würde ich besser selbst mal die eigenen Behauptungen nachlesen.

Ich will die Kirche auf keinen Fall verteidigen, sie hat durchaus üble Taten begangen, aber schlussendlich wars doch schon immer das Selbe mit der Menschheit: Wenn jemand zu viel Macht besitzt, wird er korrumpiert und setzt sie früher oder später auch entsprechend ein. Ob man nun eine Religion als Vorwand nimmt oder etwas Anderes spielt dabei doch gar keine Rolle. Viele Kriege der Vergangenheit wurden im Namen von irgend einer Ideologie geführt, dabei ging es den Leuten, die dazu anstachelten jedoch immer nur um Macht und noch mehr Macht. Religion war dabei genauso Mittel zum Zweck wie Rassenhass oder gezieltem Schüren von Angst und daraus folgendem Hass. Es spielt absolut überhaupt rein gar keine Rolle, ob ich als Führer eines Lande nun meine Soldaten in ein fremdes Land schicken würde, mit der Begründung, wir müssen das Land missionieren, die Leute hätten niedere Gene, wir seien eine Art Überrasse oder wir müssten unseren technologischen Fortschritt in ein rückständiges Land bringen, das Resultat ist doch immer das Selbe: Krieg.
Einen Krieg im Namen von irgendwas zu führen ist doch nur das einfachste Mittel, damit sich die militärische Führung nicht rechtfertigen muss und keine Gewissensbisse bekommt. Es ist halt auch wesentlich einfacher zu sagen, die Taten würden durch ein heiliges Ziel gerechtfertigt, als wenn man einfach nur sagt, man hasst gewisse Völkergruppen. Dann würden die Leute rundherum nämlich vielleicht einsehen, dass der Krieg vielleicht doch nicht so heilig ist, wie man zuerst angenommen hat.

Krieg und Hass entstehen in erster Linie aus Fanatismus und Fanatismus findet man nicht nur bei den Religionen, sondern in allen möglichen Ideologien. Es gab diverse Anschläge auf Forschungszentrum von radikalen Umweltschützern, Anschläge weil eine Volksgruppe das Gefühl hat, unterdrückt zu werden (wobei dies nicht auf die Herkunft beschränkt sein muss) und allen möglichen und unmöglichen Gründen, da sind Religionskonflikte auch nur ein Teil des Ganzen. 


BTT: Hab gelesen, man erwarte bis 2050 sogar 9 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt :O Artikel auf netzeitung.de


----------



## Leviathan666 (28. Oktober 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Die neusten Zaehlungen ergaben das es fast 7 Milliarden Menschen auf dem Planet gibt. Experten gehen davon aus das es bis zum Jahre 2050 ueber 9 Milliarden werden.
> [...]
> Kann das alles in einer Katastrophe enden? Muessen wir einen Aufstand erwarten da manche Laender ihre Bevoelkerung nicht mehr ernaehren kann oder ist das alles schwarzmalerei?



Was heißt hier "kann"?
Überbevölkerung ist ein ernstzunehmendes Problem. Die Erde bietet ein bescheidenes Maß an Ressourcen, denen wir mit unserer Habgier und Masse entgegenwirken. 
Jemand sollte sich diese Zahl: "7 Milliarden" mal aufschreiben. Das ist eine 7 mit 9 Nullen! Oder für unsere Mathematiker 7*10[sup]9[/sup]. Und dann heißt es noch frecher Weise "Macht mehr Kinder!".
In Japan gibt es Geburtenkontrolle und ich finds garnicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Und dann heißt es noch frecher Weise "Macht mehr Kinder!".


Das kommt aber daher, weil unsere eigene Bevölkerung verhältnismässig zu wenig Kinder macht und wir grundsätzlich einen groben Bevölkerungsrückgang hätten, wenn es keinen Zuwachs von aussen gäbe (sprich Immigration). Das Problem sind auch weniger unsere Länder hier, sondern mehr Länder mit durschnittlichen Geburtenraten von bis zu 6 Kindern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Quelle: netzzeitung.de


----------



## Zonalar (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich persöhnlich finde es unbegründet, zu behaupten, die Erde hätte ein Platzproblem. Ich habe von eine Studie gehört (und gelesen), dass man in Texas alle 7 Milliarden Menschen theoretisch unterbringen könnte und dabei zeitgleich immernoch sinnvoll Ackerbau betreiben könnte.
Leider habe ich keinen Link dazu, um meine Behauotung zu bestätigen, dennoch würde ich lieber einen Mathematiker fragen,w as er davon hält, bevor ich irgendwelchen studien glaube, die von mächtigen Konzernen und riesengrossen Institutionen bezahlt werden, damit sie die Zahlen bekommen, die sie brauchen, um zu beweisen, dass die Welt eine "Ein-Welt-Regierung" braucht.

"Platzangst" gehört für mich in die Kategorie "Co2 ist ein Giftgas" und "Der Staat braucht mehr Macht".

PS: Davatar, ich bin echt froh, dass wir so ein kompetentes Mitglied in der Buffed-Community haben  Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, Worte in verständnisvoller Reihenfolge zu bilden, sodass man sie versteht (Was mir nicht immer gelingt).


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> damit sie die Zahlen bekommen, die sie brauchen, um zu beweisen, dass die Welt eine "Ein-Welt-Regierung" braucht.



Bitte?

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du sagst, dass eine Vereinte Menschheit etwas schlechtes ist?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Bitte?
> 
> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du sagst, dass eine Vereinte Menschheit etwas schlechtes ist?



Halluzinierst du? Oder wo liest du diese Aussage aus deinem zitiertem Satz raus? 


Bin ich jetzt richtig der Annahme, dass du laut deiner eigenen Aussage die Regierungen "vergangener Zeiten", die die Welt militärisch erobern wollten, befürwortest - immerhin wollten sie auch die Menschheit vereinen?




...ouuh, ist es einfach sich dumm zu stellen und die Aussagen anderer zu verdrehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2010)

Er redet davon, dass Konzerne bezahlen um Zahlen zu bekommen um zu beweisen das die Menscheit vereint sein sollte...

Ich würde das jetzt als "Das ist schlecht!" bezeichnen und das er das anprangert, sagt eigentlich auch, dass er das "bezahlte" Faktum an sich schlecht findet, dass es ein so großes Unrecht ist, dass Konzerne dafür bezahlen, weil sie sich davon einen Vorteil erachten.

Und ehrlich, wie kommst du da nicht drauf? Hast du jemals jemanden gesehen der es positiv gemeint hat, dass ein Konzern oder Konzerne Schmiergeld für einen bestimmten "Fakt" bezahlen? Oder, dass jemand dann diesen "Fakt" als etwas positives darstellt?

Und ich hab nirgends Militär oder Gewalt erwähnt... friedliche Einigung ist hier das Stichwort...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. Oktober 2010)

Deine Antwort auf Benji9's Beitrag klang eher wieder wie: "Bäh, du hast dich falsch ausgedrückt, deshalb mach ich deinen Beitrag runter". Scheint ihm nämlich öfters zu passieren. 

Aber ja, ich würde eine vereinte Menschheit positiv empfinden (diese Tatsache wird jedoch nie eintreten), wobei ich unterscheiden würde zwischen "vereint" und "unterdrückt".


----------



## Landerson (29. Oktober 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich finde es unbegründet, zu behaupten, die Erde hätte ein Platzproblem. Ich habe von eine Studie gehört (und gelesen), dass man in Texas alle 7 Milliarden Menschen theoretisch unterbringen könnte und dabei zeitgleich immernoch sinnvoll Ackerbau betreiben könnte.
> Leider habe ich keinen Link dazu, um meine Behauotung zu bestätigen, dennoch würde ich lieber einen Mathematiker fragen,w as er davon hält, bevor ich irgendwelchen studien glaube, die von mächtigen Konzernen und riesengrossen Institutionen bezahlt werden, damit sie die Zahlen bekommen, die sie brauchen, um zu beweisen, dass die Welt eine "Ein-Welt-Regierung" braucht.
> 
> "Platzangst" gehört für mich in die Kategorie "Co2 ist ein Giftgas" und "Der Staat braucht mehr Macht".
> ...



"Theoretisch unterbringen koennte." Was meinst du mit theoretisch? Das es machbar ist, es nur niemand will oder das es rein mathematisch moeglich waere aber in der Realitaet nie funktionieren wuerde. Der Link wuerde mich schon sehr interessieren.

Das Problem hier ist das man natuerlich Milliarden von Leuten nach Texas bringen kann, aber die muessten dann nach dem US Recht leben und das wollen ja viele nicht. Mit einer "Welt-Regierung" Waere das schon machbar, aber ich sehe dafuer ind er Zukunft wenig Hoffnung.


Ich weiss es ist manchmal schwer was man denkt in Worte auszudruecken aber in einem Forum ist das unednlcih wichtig ansonsten passiert es wie dir. Muss ich Gnaba recht geben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Deine Antwort auf Benji9's Beitrag klang eher wieder wie: "Bäh, du hast dich falsch ausgedrückt, deshalb mach ich deinen Beitrag runter".



War allerdings wirklich nicht meine Absicht, das war ehrlicher unverblümter Schock über diese Aussage.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Oktober 2010)

Da sich hie rnun einige Menschen fragen, wie ich zu der aussage komme, dass die gesamte Menschheit in Texas platz "hätte" hab ich nochmal nachgekramt und die Stelle gefunden. ich habe sie aus dem Buch "Das Kapitalismus-Komplott - Die geheimen Zirkel der Macht und ihre Machenschaften", von Oliver Janich, der frei Journalist, der für FOCUS MONEY regelmässige Kollumnen schreibt. Er arbeitet auch für die Financial Times Deutschland, der Süddeutschen Zeitung, Focus und €uro am Sonntag. Das Buch wurde verlegt vom FinanzBuch Verlag.

Die Stelle ist bei Teil 3, Kapitel 9: Bösartige Organisationen und ihre Mythen.

Ich werde den gesamten Unterkapitel abschreiben, der 3 Seiten lang ist.

Der Mythos der Überbevölkerung
_
Seit Jahrzehnten wirtd uns eingebleut, dass es ein Problem mit dem Wachstum der Bevölkerung gebe. Das klingt auf dem ersten Blick logisch, denn die Erde ist endlich, das Wachstum theoretisch nicht.Dieser Mythos ist uralt. schon bei einer Bevölkerung von 1000 Millionen kam die Angst auf, dass irgendwann Schluss sei. Mal sollte eine Milliarde die Grenze darstellen, dann zwei, drei und so weiter. Dabei werden zwei Begriffe absichtlich miteinander verwechselt: das Wirtschafts- und das Bevölkerungswachstum. Wie wir gesehen haben, wächst die Wirtschaft durch technischen Fortschritt auch ganz ohne steigende Bevölkerungszahlen. Der Lebensstandard erhöht sich einfach. Fortpflanzung hat damit nicht das Geringste zu tun. Im Gegenteil, in den westlichen Industrienationen geht die Bevölkerungszahl sogar zurück. Es ist nicht mehr nötig, viele Nachkommen zu zeugen, die einen später ernähren können, denn jeder kann während seiner eigener Lebensspanne genug Vermögen erarbeiten, um im Alter davon leben zu können. Die naheliegende Lösung wäre es daher, die marktwirtschaft zu fördern. Wie in allen Märkten pendelt sich dann ein Gleichgewicht ein. Die Bevölkerung wächst schliesslich gerade dort, wo es keine Marktwirtschaft gibt. Das gilt sogar innerhalb der westlichen Industrienationen. Es bekommen ausgerechnet diejenigen die meisten Kinder, die nicht an der Marktwirtschaft teilnehmen, sondern im subventionierten Teil dieser Gesellschaften leben, nämlich von der Sozialhilfe. Ihr Motiv ist dasselbe wie in den Entwicklungsländern: In diesen ist es aufgrund der hohen Sterblichkeit und des geringen Wohlstands nötig, viele Kinder zu zeuen, um später von ihnen ernährt zu werden. In unserem Sozialsystem ist es der Staat, der Pro Kind eine Prämie zahlt, welche die Eltern zum Teil für ihre eigenen Zwecke nutzen. Natürlich ist das nicht jedem Einzelnen bewusst, aber es stellt die automatische Folge dar. Jemand mit einem höhen Lebensstandard empfindet zu viele Kinder als finanzielle Belastung. Er müsste sich einschränken und könnte von en Kindern nicht erwarten, ernährt zu werden, weil es dafür die staatliche Rentenversichrungen gibt. Ein Sozialhilfeempfänger verbessert dagegen seinen niedrigen Lebensstandard, weil er ohne Arbeit zu einem höheren Einkommen kommt. Dass ihn seine Kinder später auch nicht ernähren, kann ihm egal sein. Er arbeitet jetzt nicht und später auch nicht.
Darüber hinaus hat der Sozialhilfeempfänger mehr Zeit, sich um seine Kinder zu kümmern. Er lebt ja von denjenigen, die für ihre eigenen Kinder und die Kinder der anderen arbeiten. Die arbeitenden Eltern sind wiederum trotzdem für ein hohes Kindergeld, weil sie nicht verstehen dass sie viel mehr ins System einzahlen, als sie herausbekommen. Ein Blick auf den Lohnzettel würde zwar helfen, aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt - beziehungsweise die Dauerpropaganda von angeblicher sozialer Gerechtigkeit geschuldet. Hinzu kommt die Angst davor, selbst die Arbeit zu verlieren und zu den Empfängern staatlicher Leistungen zu gehören. Dass es ausschliesslich der Staat ist, der diese Arbeitslosigkeit und damit die Angst davor erzeugt ist ihnen nicht bewusst. Nach Lektüre dieses Buches sollten sie es aber wissen. In einer freien Marktwirtschaft wäre der einzige Grund, Kinder zu bekommen, dass man Kinder möchte. Es bliebe ohne staatliche Zwangsabgaben und Inflation genügend Geld übrig, um diese Entscheidung frei treffen zu können. So sollte es doch auch sein, oder nicht?
Nun haben wir in vielen Ländern keine Marktwirtschaft und die Bevölkerung wächst dort tatsächlich. Aber ist das wirklich ein Problem? Ein Mathematiker hat einmal berechnet, dass alle sieben Milliarden Menschen in Texas leben könnten, wenn die Bevölkerungsdichte in New York von 10.500 Menschen pro Quadratkilometer angenommen wird. Nun denken alle bei New york gleich an Wolkenkratzer, obwohl diese nur in einem kleinen teil der Stadt stehen. Nehmen wir deshalb München als Beispiel. Niemand würde dort auf die Idee kommen, dass die Menschen mit den riesigen Parks und Grünflächen sonderlich beengt wohnen. In München leben 1,35 Millionen Menschen auf 310.000 Quadratkilometern. Das sind 4300 Menschen pro Quadratikilometer Bei dieser Dichte hätten auf den 670.000 Quadratkilometern in Texas knapp drei Milliarden Menschen Platz. Für sieben Milliarden Menschen benötigen wir 1,6 Millionen Quadratkilometer. Australien hat 7,6 Millionen Quadratkilometer. Die ganze Menschheit passt also fünfmal in einen einzigen Kontinent. natürlich sage ich nicht, dass alle Menschen so leben sollen wie in München, obwohl das so schlecht nicht ist. Ich will nur die Dimensionen klarmachen.
Allerdings müssten wir diese Menschen auch noch ernähren. nach heutigem Stand der Technik reicht ein Quadratkilometer Ackerland für 3000 menschen. Wir benötigen 70 Prozent mehr Land, also 2,7 Millionen Quadratkilometer. Da reicht Australien locker für zwei Menschheiten. Wasser könnte theoretisch noch ein problem sein, das Thema ist in aller Munde. Wassermangel ist aber auch nur ein lokales Problem. Ein Mensch benötigt 50 Liter Wasser am Tag. Das ist auf die Menschheit hochgerechnet die Hälfte dessen, was der viertgrösste Fluss der USA,d er Columbia River, an einem einzigen Tag an Wasserdurchlauf hat. Ausserdem "verbraucht" der Mensch im eigendlichen Sinne kein Wasser. Er scheidet es wieder aus und führt es so dem Kreislauf erneut zu. Es muss lediglich gegebenenfalls gesäubert werden. Auch das Wasser, das im industriellen Produktionsprozess eingesetzt wird, verschwindet nicht einfach. Im Gegenteil: Wenn die Wasserstoff- von den Sauerstoffatomen getrennt werden, bekommen wir sogar die Energie wieder zurück, sobald H2 und O wieder zusammengefügt werden (Energieerhaltungssatz). Genauso wenig verschwinden die stabilen Elemente des Periodensystems einfach, Sie werden nur unterschiedlich rekombiniert. Ausserdem sind zwei Drittel des Planeten mit Wasser bedeckt. Es ist nur ein Energieproblem, es zu entsalzen oder zu säubern. Das Land fruchtbar zu machen, ist auch nur eine Frage der Energie. Allein das jetzt bereits ausgewiesene Ackerland der USA würde allerdings schon ausreichen, die gesamte Weltbevölkerung zu ernähren. Die gesamte Welbevölkerung nebeneinander gestellt, hätte übrigens auf der doppelten Fläche Berlins Platz.
------------------
_


----------



## Tuetenpenner (30. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt zwar immer mehr Menschen, aber auch noch eine Menge ungenutztes Land. Australien z.B. ist so gut wie gar nicht besiedelt. Ausserdem vermehren sich die Menschen da, wo es uns heute schon nicht interessiert was da abgeht. Im Zweifelelsfall kann man immer noch sagen, man darf nur ein Kind bekommen, so wie es China auch schon getan hat. Was das Öl angeht, hieß es schon vor 10 Jahren es würde noch für 50 Jahre reichen. Heute heißt es immer noch, es reicht für 50 Jahre. Also irgendwas stimmt an der Rechnung nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar immer mehr Menschen, aber auch noch eine Menge ungenutztes Land. Australien z.B. ist so gut wie gar nicht besiedelt. Ausserdem vermehren sich die Menschen da, wo es uns heute schon nicht interessiert was da abgeht. Im Zweifelelsfall kann man immer noch sagen, man darf nur ein Kind bekommen, so wie es China auch schon getan hat. Was das Öl angeht, hieß es schon vor 10 Jahren es würde noch für 50 Jahre reichen. Heute heißt es immer noch, es reicht für 50 Jahre. Also irgendwas stimmt an der Rechnung nicht.



vllt weil immer neue quellen erschlossen werden?


----------



## Zonalar (30. Oktober 2010)

Vielleich liegt es auch daran:

- Erdöl wird aus sehr grossen Tiefen von bis zu 13 Kilometer gefördert. Das widerspricht der fossilen Herkunft, denn die Lebewesen aus dem Meer sind niemals dort hingelangt und der hohe Druck und die Temperatur in dieser TIefe hätten alles organische Material zerstört. Wie käme ausserdem das Gestein über diese Abfallschichten? Vom himmel etwa?
-Erdölquellen, die schon längst seit der siebziger Jahren erschöpft sein müssten, füllen sich wieder von selbst auf. Eine Entstehung von fossilem Erdöl, welche nur einmal vor 500 Millionen Jahren stattfand kann dieses Phänomen nicht erklären.
- Die Menge an gefördertem Öl in den letzten 100 Jahren übersteigt die Menge an Öl, welche durch Biomasse hätte entstehen können. So viele pflanzliche und tierische Stoffe hat es niemals zu dem Zeitpunkt gegeben, an dem sie sich in Öl verwandelt haben sollen.
-Wenn man sich die grossen Erdölvorkommen auf der Welt anschaut, dann fällt auf, dass diese dort vorkommen, wo Erdplatten zusammenstossen oder sich verschieben. In diesen Gebieten gibt es reichlich Erdspalten, ein Indiz, dass das Öl aus dem Erdinneren stammt und über die Öffnungen langsam zur Oberfläche wandert.
- Es ist noch nie experimentell gelungen, aus Fossilien Erdöl herzustellen. Lediglich Zwischenschritte konnten nachgebildet werden. Aber ohne eine lückenlose Kette herzustellen, kann das Endergebnis nie erreicht werden.
-Öl kann gar nicht 500 Millionen Jahre alt und so lange im Boden "frisch" geblieben sein, bis wir es jetzt ans Tageslicht fördern. Die langen Molekülketten der Kohlenwasserfstoffe wären schon längst zerfallen. Das Öl, das wir nutzen, ist jung, sonst hätte es sich schon längst verflüchtigt.

Das sind die Fakten, die der offiziellen Theorie der Entstehung von Erdöl entgegenstehen.

Es gibt zudem noch zahlreiche weitere Experimente und Versuche, die erklären, von wo das Erdöl wirklich herkommt, die auch IN DER PRAXIS nachgewiesen wurden. Sie nennt sich die "abiotische" Theorie zur Entstehung von Erdöl. Aber dass hier lang und breit hinzuschreiben mag ich nicht mehr... vielleicht später, wenn wieder mehr Leute in diesem Thread schreiben


----------



## Jester (30. Oktober 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ...



Und das sagt uns jetzt was?
Dass es eigentlich garkein Erdöl gibt? Interessante Theorie.

Meine Theorie dazu:
In Wirklichkeit gibt es also kein Erdöl, sondern nur Unmengen an Coca Cola, die uns an den Tankstellen als Benzin usw. verkauft wird, damit die Coca Cola Company noch ein paar Milliarden mehr einstreichen kann. Das gleiche gibt für die tausenden anderen Produkte, in deren Herstellung Erdöl verwendet wird.
Beweisen kann ich meine Theorie nicht, allerdings tu ich das vllt., wenn hier wieder mehr Leute schreiben!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2010)

öhm und womit betreib ich meine vespa ? :O


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> öhm und womit betreib ich meine vespa ? :O



Auch wenn es zu schön klingt, trink nicht davon.


----------



## Irn-Bru (30. Oktober 2010)

> Erdöl wird aus sehr grossen Tiefen von bis zu 13 Kilometer gefördert. Das widerspricht der fossilen Herkunft, denn die Lebewesen aus dem Meer sind niemals dort hingelangt und der hohe Druck und die Temperatur in dieser TIefe hätten alles organische Material zerstört. Wie käme ausserdem das Gestein über diese Abfallschichten? Vom himmel etwa?
> -Erdölquellen, die schon längst seit der siebziger Jahren erschöpft sein müssten, füllen sich wieder von selbst auf. Eine Entstehung von fossilem Erdöl, welche nur einmal vor 500 Millionen Jahren stattfand kann dieses Phänomen nicht erklären.
> - Die Menge an gefördertem Öl in den letzten 100 Jahren übersteigt die Menge an Öl, welche durch Biomasse hätte entstehen können. So viele pflanzliche und tierische Stoffe hat es niemals zu dem Zeitpunkt gegeben, an dem sie sich in Öl verwandelt haben sollen.
> -Wenn man sich die grossen Erdölvorkommen auf der Welt anschaut, dann fällt auf, dass diese dort vorkommen, wo Erdplatten zusammenstossen oder sich verschieben. In diesen Gebieten gibt es reichlich Erdspalten, ein Indiz, dass das Öl aus dem Erdinneren stammt und über die Öffnungen langsam zur Oberfläche wandert.
> ...



mir ist die abiotische Theorie bekannt und ich halte sie für recht schlüssig, allerdings werden die Ölkonzerne sie niemals akzeptieren. Würden sie zugeben dass die Ölvorräte bei weitem nicht erschopft sind und noch für viele hundert Jahre reichen, könnten sie die Preise nicht mehr diktieren.

Was ich aber weitaus interessanter finde, ist dass du diese Theorie für möglich hälst. Denn soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe glaubst du sehr an Gott und demnach wohl auch an die Schöpfungslehre. Aber die abiotische Theorie beweisst eigentlich dass Leben überall im Weltall möglich wäre ,somit wäre bewiesen,dass die Schöpfungslehre nicht weiter als ein Märchen ist.





> Und das sagt uns jetzt was?
> Dass es eigentlich garkein Erdöl gibt? Interessante Theorie.
> 
> Meine Theorie dazu:
> ...




aua-.-


----------



## Irn-Bru (31. Oktober 2010)

warum wundert es mich nicht,dass dazu keine Antwort von dir kommt?


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Ich bin verwirrt über deine Aussage, Irn-Bru. Meines Erachtens sehe ich keinen Widerspruch darum, wie Erdöl entsteht, und wie Gott die Welt geschaffen hat. Denn Gott ist nicht an Physik und Chemie gebunden. Er hat es erfunden. Er steht über unsere Menschliche Sichtweise. Zudem gibt es Kirchenintern auch grosse Diskussionen, ob jetzt Gott die Welt (und alles dazu) in 7 Tagen oder in über Millionen von jahren erschaffen hat. Aber schlussendlich sind diese Diskussionen nicht sonderlich nützlich. Denn der Punkt ist, dass wir verstehen, dass Gott und liebt und sich ein Ganzes Ökosystem erdacht hat, in der wir leben können. Von den Grössten Planetarischen Konstrukten bis zu der Schönheit und Einzigartigkeit des menschlichen Auges.
Ich frage mich nicht, wie Gott diese Welt erschaffen hat, weil es einfach nicht wichtig ist. In der Bibel steht es so, wie es die damaligen Söhne und Töchter von Abraham Isaak und Jakob es mündlich überliefert haben. Ihnen war es egal, ob jetzt mit den 7 Tagen wirklich 7 Tagen gemeint war, oder als Symbol "7", die Göttliche Zahl, womit ein "Zyklus" gemeint sein kann.

Und btw: ich drück mich nicht vor Antworten. Aber ich kann nicht immer die Antworten liefern, die du hören willst. Denn ich bin auch nur ein Mensch unter 7 Milliarden, der genauso ein Sünder ist wie du. Einfach mit dem Unterschied, dass ich sie erkannt habe und mir vergeben wurde. Und ich meine das nicht als Beleidigung (!), sondern als eine Feststellung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. November 2010)

Spam entfernt, User verwarnt. Bleibt beim Thema oder bleibt raus hier.


----------



## Korgor (1. November 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Fassen wir zusammen - wird Zeit, dass wir den Mars besiedeln und dort Nahrung anbauen können



Ich bin dafür, dass wir den Planeten: Gliese 581g besiedeln.
Der ist 20 Lichtjahre weit weg.

Ein Problem ist da allerdings, man weiß nicht, ob dort Flüssiges Wasser ist.
Aber von den Temperaturen etc. würde es gehen.

Gogo, ihr müsst mehr Forschen!


----------



## Hubautz (1. November 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass wir den Planeten: Gliese 581g besiedeln.
> Der ist 20 Lichtjahre weit weg.



Das ist ja ein Katzensprung.

Das Problem an dem Planet ist, dass er nicht rotiert. Das heißt, es gibt dort Schattenaccounts und Sonnenaccounts. Außerdem dürfte es ziemlich stürmisch sein.


----------



## shadow24 (1. November 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Katzensprung.
> 
> Das Problem an dem Planet ist, dass er nicht rotiert. Das heißt, es gibt dort Schattenaccounts und Sonnenaccounts. Außerdem dürfte es ziemlich stürmisch sein.



und das ja längst noch nicht alles....also ich möchte nicht auf so einen Planeten verschlagen werden,wo ich nach dem ersten Schritt auf dem Boden klatsche und alle viere von mir gestreckt festklebe durch die gewaltige Anziehungskraft
hier noch ein paar andere details dazu:
http://www.faz.net/s/RubCD175863466D41BB9A6A93D460B81174/Doc~E0AA9AEED5CA24BE2A59A45B0E54C2E43~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------



## Korgor (1. November 2010)

Gegen die Anziehungskraft müssen die Forscher eben was erforschen 

Und wegen der einen Seite wo nur Nacht ist:
Extra Dämmfähige Schneeanzüge, dass es schön warm ist.
Baut man einfach eine Klimatisierte Kuppel und schon hat man wieder aufgetautes Wasser.

Bei den Vulkanen und Erdbeben habe ich allerdings ka was man da machen soll.
Einfach von weg bleiben ist die beste Lösung.
300km weiter weg bauen vom Vulkan.
Beim Erdbeben, najo - Messungen durchführen und dort wo es net so stark rüttelt bauen.

Ich weiß ja, dass ich viel Fantasie habe, aber irgendwann gibt es so Sachen.


----------



## Landerson (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt über deine Aussage, Irn-Bru. Meines Erachtens sehe ich keinen Widerspruch darum, wie Erdöl entsteht, und wie Gott die Welt geschaffen hat. Denn Gott ist nicht an Physik und Chemie gebunden. Er hat es erfunden. Er steht über unsere Menschliche Sichtweise. Zudem gibt es Kirchenintern auch grosse Diskussionen, ob jetzt Gott die Welt (und alles dazu) in 7 Tagen oder in über Millionen von jahren erschaffen hat. Aber schlussendlich sind diese Diskussionen nicht sonderlich nützlich. Denn der Punkt ist, dass wir verstehen, dass Gott und liebt und sich ein Ganzes Ökosystem erdacht hat, in der wir leben können. Von den Grössten Planetarischen Konstrukten bis zu der Schönheit und Einzigartigkeit des menschlichen Auges.
> Ich frage mich nicht, wie Gott diese Welt erschaffen hat, weil es einfach nicht wichtig ist. In der Bibel steht es so, wie es die damaligen Söhne und Töchter von Abraham Isaak und Jakob es mündlich überliefert haben. Ihnen war es egal, ob jetzt mit den 7 Tagen wirklich 7 Tagen gemeint war, oder als Symbol "7", die Göttliche Zahl, womit ein "Zyklus" gemeint sein kann.
> 
> Und btw: ich drück mich nicht vor Antworten. Aber ich kann nicht immer die Antworten liefern, die du hören willst. Denn ich bin auch nur ein Mensch unter 7 Milliarden, der genauso ein Sünder ist wie du. Einfach mit dem Unterschied, dass ich sie erkannt habe und mir vergeben wurde. Und ich meine das nicht als Beleidigung (!), sondern als eine Feststellung.



Ich verstehe dich jezt nicht ganz. Meinst du das man bei allem was man nicht versteht oder noch nicht herausgefunden hat sagen kann das das Wie und Warum nicht wichtig ist und man einfach die Haende in den Schoss legt und sich denkt "das hat Gott erfunden"?

Sorry aber wenn dem so waere wuerden wir noch in der Steinzeit sitzen - ist meine Meinung.

Und zu dem "Ueberbevoelkerungs Mythos". 
Naja irgendwann ist auch Texas voll, spaetestens dann muss man sich Gedanken machen. Warum also nicht schon frueher. Das Gleiche gilt uebrigens auch fuer das Erdoel Problem...


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

> Und zu dem "Ueberbevoelkerungs Mythos".
> Naja irgendwann ist auch Texas voll, spaetestens dann muss man sich Gedanken machen. Warum also nicht schon frueher. Das Gleiche gilt uebrigens auch fuer das Erdoel Problem...


Sicherlich sollte man sich Gedanken machen. Aber hier wird die Angst geschürt! Man verängstig die Bevölkerung so sehr, damit sie irgendwelche idiotischen Gesetze verabschieden, die wenigen mehr bringt, und der Mehrheit am wenigsten gibt.



> Ich verstehe dich jezt nicht ganz. Meinst du das man bei allem was man nicht versteht oder noch nicht herausgefunden hat sagen kann das das Wie und Warum nicht wichtig ist und man einfach die Haende in den Schoss legt und sich denkt "das hat Gott erfunden"?


Gott hat ALLES erschaffen. Aber wie es im Matthäus 22, 37 steht:
Er aber sprach zu ihm: "Du sollst den Herrn, deinen Gott, lieben mit deinem ganzen Herzen und mit deiner ganzen Seele und mit deinem ganzen Verstand." 
Hier ist nirgends die rede davon, dass man sein Gehirn abgeben muss, wenn man Christ wird. Es ist sicher nicht falsch zu wissen, wie diese Erde und das Universum funktioniert, dass Gott erschaffen hat. Aber es ist viel zu komplex, als dass wir alles in Erfahrung bringen können. Mir geht es viel mehr darum, was hat mehr Priorität. Ich muss nicht wissen, wie gross dass Universum ist oder wie alle Elemente heissen, um zu verstehen, dass Gott mich und dich liebt.
Verstehst du worauf ich raus will?




> Ich bin dafür, dass wir den Planeten: Gliese 581g besiedeln.
> Der ist 20 Lichtjahre weit weg.


Dass ist alles eine Frage von Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn es sich lohnt, Raumschiffe zu bauen und Waren/Passagiere in andere Welten zu transportieren, geschweige denn dort zu leben, wird dass von alleine kommen. Und diese Entwicklung schreitet schneller voran, wenn wir einige Probleme auf dieser Welt mal angehen und sie zu lösen versuchen.


----------



## Landerson (1. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sicherlich sollte man sich Gedanken machen. Aber hier wird die Angst geschürt! Man verängstig die Bevölkerung so sehr, damit sie irgendwelche idiotischen Gesetze verabschieden, die wenigen mehr bringt, und der Mehrheit am wenigsten gibt.



Naja niemand redet hier von Angst schueren - das ist wohl zu hoch gegriffen, aber bedenken sollte man das schon.
Ist so wie wenn man in einer 3 Zimemr Wohnung lebt aber 6 Kinder hat. Irgenwann kann das nicht mehr gut gehen.




> Gott hat ALLES erschaffen. Aber wie es im Matthäus 22, 37 steht:
> Er aber sprach zu ihm: "Du sollst den Herrn, deinen Gott, lieben mit deinem ganzen Herzen und mit deiner ganzen Seele und mit deinem ganzen Verstand."
> Hier ist nirgends die rede davon, dass man sein Gehirn abgeben muss, wenn man Christ wird. Es ist sicher nicht falsch zu wissen, wie diese Erde und das Universum funktioniert, dass Gott erschaffen hat. Aber es ist viel zu komplex, als dass wir alles in Erfahrung bringen können. Mir geht es viel mehr darum, was hat mehr Priorität. Ich muss nicht wissen, wie gross dass Universum ist oder wie alle Elemente heissen, um zu verstehen, dass Gott mich und dich liebt.
> Verstehst du worauf ich raus will?



Sorry for Oftopic:
Glaubst du an Adam oder Eva oder die Evolution (fish-dino-affe-mensch)?


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2010)

Ich glaube daran, dass die Bibel ein heiliges Buch, gefüllt mit dem heiligen Geist ist und darin die Wahrheit steht. Also demzufolge Adam und Eva. 
Aber ich habe es nicht wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen ;=)*zwinker*


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. November 2010)

> Ich bin verwirrt über deine Aussage, Irn-Bru. Meines Erachtens sehe ich keinen Widerspruch darum, wie Erdöl entsteht, und wie Gott die Welt geschaffen hat. Denn Gott ist nicht an Physik und Chemie gebunden. Er hat es erfunden. Er steht über unsere Menschliche Sichtweise. Zudem gibt es Kirchenintern auch grosse Diskussionen, ob jetzt Gott die Welt (und alles dazu) in 7 Tagen oder in über Millionen von jahren erschaffen hat. Aber schlussendlich sind diese Diskussionen nicht sonderlich nützlich. Denn der Punkt ist, dass wir verstehen, dass Gott und liebt und sich ein Ganzes Ökosystem erdacht hat, in der wir leben können. Von den Grössten Planetarischen Konstrukten bis zu der Schönheit und Einzigartigkeit des menschlichen Auges.
> Ich frage mich nicht, wie Gott diese Welt erschaffen hat, weil es einfach nicht wichtig ist. In der Bibel steht es so, wie es die damaligen Söhne und Töchter von Abraham Isaak und Jakob es mündlich überliefert haben. Ihnen war es egal, ob jetzt mit den 7 Tagen wirklich 7 Tagen gemeint war, oder als Symbol "7", die Göttliche Zahl, womit ein "Zyklus" gemeint sein kann.
> 
> Und btw: ich drück mich nicht vor Antworten. Aber ich kann nicht immer die Antworten liefern, die du hören willst. Denn ich bin auch nur ein Mensch unter 7 Milliarden, der genauso ein Sünder ist wie du. Einfach mit dem Unterschied, dass ich sie erkannt habe und mir vergeben wurde. Und ich meine das nicht als Beleidigung (!), sondern als eine Feststellung.





> Ich glaube daran, dass die Bibel ein heiliges Buch, gefüllt mit dem heiligen Geist ist und darin die Wahrheit steht. Also demzufolge Adam und Eva.



Es ging nicht ums Erdöl ansich ,sondern vielmehr dass laut der abiotischen Theorie überall im Weltraum seit dem Urknall  Leben möglich ist und Adam und Eva nicht weiter als eine nette Geschichte sind. Mal ganz logisch betrachtet, jeder weiss dass Kinder aus Inzestverbindungen mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit schwerst behindert zur Welt kommen. Spätestens in der 2 oder 3 Generation wäre der Genpool so vermurkst dass wir mit Sicherheit heute keine 8 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde hätten.




> Denn ich bin auch nur ein Mensch unter 7 Milliarden, der genauso ein Sünder ist wie du. Einfach mit dem Unterschied, dass ich sie erkannt habe und mir vergeben wurde. Und ich meine das nicht als Beleidigung (!), sondern als eine Feststellung



Mit welcher Gewissheit weisst du dass dir deine Sünden vergeben wurden? und warum ist das für dich so erstrebenswert?

Wenn es Himmel und Hölle geben sollte lande ich eh in der Hölle,was sollte ich auch im Himmel,da kenne ich eh keinen...


Aber lassen wir das, führt zu weit ins OT. Obwohl ich gerne mal mit einem streng Gläubigen diskutieren würde, vielleicht lass ich ja mal son Zeugen Jehovas rein, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob man mit so jemanden vernünftig diskutieren kann, bei denen wirkt immer alles so einstudiert...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. November 2010)

Ich selber glaube an überhaupt nichts, weil mir das zu stressig ist - aber ich habe mich mit überzeugten Katholiken, Mormonen, Juden und Zeugen Jehovas unterhalten über das, woran sie glauben und weshalb sie überhaupt glauben. Für mich wäre das nichts, aber die meisten von ihnen sind mit ihrer bzw. durch ihre Religion sehr happy und solange sie ihren Glauben niemandem aufdrängen, finde ich das auch nicht weiter schlimm.

Trotzdem - versucht bitte, einigermaßen beim Thema Überbevölkerung zu bleiben! Ihr wisst doch, was hier mit politischen und religiösen Diskussionen geschieht. Und es spricht ja überhaupt nichts dagegen, sowas per PN fortzuführen.


----------



## Shaila (1. November 2010)

Wobei ich mich schon immer gefragt habe, wozu Menschen Religionen oder Gottesbilder brauchen, um gute Menschen zu sein...komische Welt. Das wollte ich nur eben anmerken.


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. November 2010)

> Trotzdem - versucht bitte, einigermaßen beim Thema Überbevölkerung zu bleiben!



nunja Religion ist nun mal einer der vielen Gründe warum wir Menschen nicht friedlich miteinander auf der Erde leben können. Aber hast schon Recht,Grundsatzdiskussioen über Religionen gehören nicht in diesen Thread.


----------



## Hubautz (2. November 2010)

Ich denke das Problem der Ernährung wird etwas überstrapaziert. Es ist ohne weiteres möglich mit den heute möglichen Ressourcen und Technologien ein Vielfaches der momentanen Erdbevölkerung zu ernähren, man muss es nur wollen.

Was den Platz angeht: Vor 1000 Jahren lebten etwa (!) 300 bis 400 Millionen Menschen. Das ist weniger als ein Zehntel der heutigen Bevölkerung. Hätte man denen damals gesagt dass Menschen einmal zu mehreren Tausend auf einem Quadratkilometer wohnen würden, hätten die das wohl auch nicht für möglich gehalten.
Machen wir mal eine kleine Milchmädchenrechnung auf: 
Die Landmasse der Erde beträgt ca. 150 Millionen Quadratkilometer. Nehmen wir mal an, die Hälfte davon braucht man für Ackerbau und Viehzucht.
Bleiben 75 Millionen Quadratkilometer. Davon sei die Hälte unbewohnbar (zu kalt, zu warm zu was weiß ich). Bleiben rund 37 Millonen km².
München z.B. hat eine Bevölkerungsdichte von ca. 4000/km².Wenn man das hochrechnet auf die 75 Millionen km² haben wir Platz für rund 150 Milliarden Menschen.

Nur mal so ganz grob über den Daumen gepeilt


----------



## ego1899 (2. November 2010)

hab jetzt nich alles gelesen, hoffe ich wiederhole jetzt nix... ^^

das mit den 9 milliarden bis 2050 stimmt. es wird allerdings auch erwartet das es keine größere steigerung der weltbevölkerung mehr geben wird und sich etwa dort einpendelt, in den darauf folgenden jahrzehnten sogar wieder abnimmt.

der größte bevölkerungszuwachs ist in der tat beim afrikanischen kontinent zu verzeichnen und weiter zu erwarten. was asien betrifft beschränkt sich das hauptsächlich auf den nahen bzw mittleren osten.

wenn die trends so bleiben wie in den letzten 30 jahren ist übrigens davon auszugehen das in deutschland nur noch ca. 30 millionen "deutsche" leben werden und der rest der bevölkerung sich aus bürgern mit migrationshintergrund zusammensetzt, was durch zuwanderung und eben diesen genannten starken bevölkerungsanstieg bedingt ist. dies gilt für einige andere zuwanderungsländer wie frankreich zB. ebenso... 


(achso und soweit ich weiß waren wir anfang des 20. jahrhunderts oder sogar noch vor nich mal 50 jahren bei ner weltbevölkerung von um die 3 milliarden, wenn ich mich jetzt nich täusche... überlegt ma das is keine lange zeit... hab das vor kurzem gelesen... hoffe ich hab da jetzt nich was durcheinandergebracht ^^ )


----------



## Korgor (2. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gott hat ALLES erschaffen. Aber wie es im Matthäus 22, 37 steht:
> Er aber sprach zu ihm: "Du sollst den Herrn, deinen Gott, lieben mit deinem ganzen Herzen und mit deiner ganzen Seele und mit deinem ganzen Verstand."
> Hier ist nirgends die rede davon, dass man sein Gehirn abgeben muss, wenn man Christ wird. Es ist sicher nicht falsch zu wissen, wie diese Erde und das Universum funktioniert, dass Gott erschaffen hat. Aber es ist viel zu komplex, als dass wir alles in Erfahrung bringen können. Mir geht es viel mehr darum, was hat mehr Priorität. Ich muss nicht wissen, wie gross dass Universum ist oder wie alle Elemente heissen, um zu verstehen, dass Gott mich und dich liebt.



Da ich Atheist bin, ist mir dein Gottgelaber scheiss egal.

Und nur mal angenommen, wenn es ihn geben "würde",
dann würde ich ihn kleinschneiden und als Klopapier nutzen.
Für mehr ist dieses Miststück oder einfach Vollhorst nicht gut.

Denn wo war Gott, als Katrina über New Orleans hinweggefegt ist?!
Da hätte er dagegenpusten können, so dass er zerfällt. "er solle ja wenn es ihn geben würde so viel Kraft besitzen"
Oder was macht der Drecksack gegen den Hunger / Armut in der 3ten Welt?
Wo war er bei der verdammten Flutkatastrophe da unten in Afrika?!
Ich kann gerne noch mehr aufzählen.

Wenn es einen Gott geben würde, dann hätte er etwas dagegen gemacht.
Außer er ist ein Blutrünstiger Heinz, der es liebt, Menschen sterben zu sehen.

*Verdammt nochmal, wir stammen vom Affen ab und nicht von iwo anderst her!

*btt:
Wenn es bis dahin wirklich soviele Menschen geben sollte, dann werden wir keine andere Wahl haben,
als so schnell wie möglich einen anderen Planeten zu suchen um diesen zu bevölkern.
Denn man muss bedenken in 50 Jahren aus 7 mach 9 und in weiteren 50 Jahren najo, werden es dann wohl mehr als 2 Milliarden mehr sein.
Also sind wir dann wohl bei 11+ Milliarden.


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Da ich Atheist bin, ist mir dein Gottgelaber scheiss egal.
> 
> Und nur mal angenommen, wenn es ihn geben "würde",
> dann würde ich ihn kleinschneiden und als Klopapier nutzen.
> ...



Und du kannst beweißen das es ihn _nicht _gibt ? Du kannst beweißen, DAS er etwas hätte tun können ? Du kannst beweißen, dass er es hätte verändern können ?

Ist es nicht genau so engstirnig wie das genau Gegenteil zu behaupten ?


----------



## Korgor (2. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und du kannst beweißen das es ihn _nicht _gibt ? Du kannst beweißen, DAS er etwas hätte tun können ? Du kannst beweißen, dass er es hätte verändern können ?
> 
> Ist es nicht genau so engstirnig wie das genau Gegenteil zu behaupten ?


Du solltest besser was zum Thema hinzufügen, Religion ist nicht das Thema hier, sondern die Menschen.
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich es beweißen kann, das ist meine eigene Meinung dazu.
Also pass besser auf, wie du Antworten auffasst und dich danach ausdrückst.
Ach btw. 60% der Deutschen sind Atheisten.

Ich könnte dich das gleich auch fragen, warum soll es ihn geben?
Du hast ihn noch nicht gesehen, also weißt du es auch nicht :O
Noch kein (sry) Schwanz hat den gesehn.

Wer meine, dass er existieren würde, dann soll er es eben.
Ich lebe meine eigene Religion und zwar keine!


----------



## Olliruh (2. November 2010)

Die Evulotionstheorie erklärt das wie aber nicht das wieso...
und lass die leute doch glauben ,solange sie nicht schlimmeres machen.
ich steh dem glauben auch kritisch entgegen aber ich denke das vielen alten leute das einzige noch im leben ist & für viele noch eine quelle der hoffnugn.

also lass die leute verfickt nochmal das glauben was sie wollen :/
aber egal...
du weißt alles besser...


respektiere & werde respektiert


----------



## Irn-Bru (2. November 2010)

immer schön sachlich bleiben, ich glaube auch an nichts, aber dennoch respektiere ich den Glauben anderer wie z.B. den von Benji 9. Wenn ihr hier ernsthaft mitdiskutieren wollt bitte schön, aber im sachlichen Ton. Für den Rest gibt es hier genug Threads, wo ihr euch auf eurem Niveau austoben könnt.


Immer das gleiche hier....


----------



## Olliruh (2. November 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> immer schön sachlich bleiben, ich glaube auch an nichts, aber dennoch respektiere ich den Glauben anderer wie z.B. den von Benji 9. Wenn ihr hier ernsthaft mitdiskutieren wollt bitte schön, aber im sachlichen Ton. Für den Rest gibt es hier genug Threads, wo ihr euch auf eurem Niveau austoben könnt.
> 
> 
> Immer das gleiche hier....



ich hab vor die gepostet 
also bitte das du mit machen darfst


----------



## Borgok (2. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und du kannst beweißen das es ihn _nicht _gibt ? Du kannst beweißen, DAS er etwas hätte tun können ? Du kannst beweißen, dass er es hätte verändern können ?
> 
> Ist es nicht genau so engstirnig wie das genau Gegenteil zu behaupten ?



Für etwas, das es nicht gibt, gibt es auch keine Beweise.
Jemand, der behauptet das etwas existiert, für das es nicht den geringsten Hinweis gibt, an dem liegt die Beweislast.

Wenn ich behaupte dass es in der Wildnis Afrikas eine bisher unbekannte große Tierart gibt, muss ich beweisen dass es sie gibt. Ich kann nicht von den anderen fordern: "Hey, beweist ihr mir erstmal dass es sie nicht gibt. Solang ihr das nicht tut, gibt es sie!".

Für einen derartigen personifizierten Gott gibt es kein einziges Indiz, das Universum braucht ihn nicht zum funktionieren, es gibt keine ernsthaften Hinweise auf seine Existenz, außer nicht ernst zunehmende uralte Märchenbücher aus der Bronze- und Eisenzeit.

Atheismus ist kein Glaube, sondern die Nichtakzeptanz einer Behauptung aus Mangel an Beweisen.

http://img386.images...igionkv0xf1.png



> Die Evulotionstheorie erklärt das wie aber nicht das wieso...


Und Gott? Erklärt er es etwa?
Wieso existiert Gott?
Warum hat er uns erschaffen?
Woher kommt er? Er kann doch nicht einfach aus dem Nichts kommen.

Wenn der Gedanke dass das Universum ohne Einfluss einer höheren Macht entstanden ist absurd ist, dann ist es ebenso absurd davon auszugehen dass dieser Gott einfach so ohne Ursache existiert/ entstanden ist.
Durch Gott hat man das Problem lediglich auf eine nächste Ebene projeziert, aber nicht gelöst.

Theologie ist übrigens die einzige Wissenschaft, die den Gegenstand ihrer Untersuchungen nicht kennt, was will man da erwarten? Es sind alles völlig unbewiesene Aussagen die voraussetzen, dass in uralten Märchenbüchern die Wahrheit steht.

Zugegebenermaßen, natürlich wissen wir nicht ob es nicht doch irgendetwas, das man als Gott bezeichnen könnte, gibt.
Bei naturwissenschaftlich-philosphischen Überlegungen stellt sich heraus, dass es ernsthafte Argumente für und gegen einen Gott bzw. eine Absicht hinter dem Universum gibt.

Aber:
Man muss Gott, Religion und Glaube trennen und auch zwischen "Gott" (Religion) und "Gott" (naturwissenschaftliche/philosophische Überlegungen) unterscheiden.
So ein "Gott" würde nicht die Vorgänge im Universum erklären, sondern nur den Sinn dahinter. Also nix mit "Wundern", und er wäre auch kein Widerspruch zur Evolution.

Einen Gott als Ursache für die Expansion des Universums zu sehen, hätte absolut garnichts mit den personifizierten Gottesbildern der Weltreligionen zu tun. Noch dazu kann nicht davon ausgegangen werden dass es nach Auslösen des Urknalls irgendwie weiter eingegriffen hätte, das macht ihn ziemlich nutzlos und ohne Einfluss auf unser Leben.

Der Mensch ist ein kurzer Moment in der Evolutionsgeschichte, und ein noch viel kürzerer in der Geschichte des Universums, und auch zur Zeit ist die Erde so gut wie nichts im Universum... .
Ernsthaft zu glauben dass das alles (Universum) für uns geschaffen worden ist und dass wir die Krone der Schöpfung und "Gottes Ebenbild" sind... das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, das halte ich für die kaum noch steigerungsfähige Form von Größenwahn. 

Und obwohl ich nicht ausschließen kann dass es so einen (nicht religiösen) Gott doch gibt, überwiegen m.E. die Argumente dagegen (z.B. der infinite Regress).


----------



## Shaila (2. November 2010)

Ich glaube es versteht jeder meine Aussage falsch. Ich bin zwischen den Seiten.


----------



## Borgok (2. November 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich denke das Problem der Ernährung wird etwas überstrapaziert. Es ist ohne weiteres möglich mit den heute möglichen Ressourcen und Technologien ein Vielfaches der momentanen Erdbevölkerung zu ernähren, man muss es nur wollen.
> 
> Was den Platz angeht: Vor 1000 Jahren lebten etwa (!) 300 bis 400 Millionen Menschen. Das ist weniger als ein Zehntel der heutigen Bevölkerung. Hätte man denen damals gesagt dass Menschen einmal zu mehreren Tausend auf einem Quadratkilometer wohnen würden, hätten die das wohl auch nicht für möglich gehalten.
> Machen wir mal eine kleine Milchmädchenrechnung auf:
> ...



Jetzt mal ehrlich, was stellt ihr euch da vor? Ein Stadtplanet wie Coruscant?

Und wenn man schon ethisch denkt, soll man da auch an die Natur denken. Was für eine Welt wollt ihr? Soll man die Natur vernichten, die Urwälder roden, Tier-und Pflanzenarten massenhaft ausrotten nur damit noch ein paar mehr Menschen hier leben können?

Was wäre die Welt, wenn es keine Natur und Wildnis mehr gibt?




Wenn ich da so einiges aus Benji9's Beitrag (#121) lese... .
_"Ausserdem "verbraucht" der Mensch im eigendlichen Sinne kein Wasser._"
_"...verschwindet nicht einfach. Im Gegenteil: ... __bekommen wir sogar die Energie wieder zurück ..._ _(Energieerhaltungssatz)"_
Ach ne... als ob das alle die Menschen die das Überbevölkerungsproblem ernst nehmen nicht selbst wissen würden.

Und wie die eigentlichen Probleme unter den Tisch gekehrt werden:
_"Es muss lediglich gegebenenfalls gesäubert werden."
__ "Es ist nur ein Energieproblem, es zu entsalzen oder zu säubern._"
"lediglich" "nur".... na dann macht es doch mal wenn es doch so einfach ist.
_
_Mich wundert es ehrlichgesagt überhaupt nicht, dass sowas gerade von jemand gepostet wird der an die Adam und Eva- Story glaubt.

Natürlich weiß ich nicht was die Zukunft noch alles bringen wird. Kann ja sein dass da das eine oder andere Problem vollständig gelöst wird.
Aber so harmlos und unproblematisch wie hier einige tun ist das Überbevölkerungsproblem sicher nicht, jedenfalls nicht in recht naher Zukunft.

Auch muss man zwischen utopischen mathematisch-idealen Vorstellungen und der Realität unterscheiden. Auch wenn theoretisch mit den derzeit produzierten Nahrungsmitteln die ganze Erdbevölkerung problemlos ernährt werden könnte... tja, und wie sieht die Realität aus?

Manche Vorstellungen von euch scheinen wirklich utopisch zu sein.
_
_


----------



## Zonalar (2. November 2010)

Dann versuche ich mal einen anderen Ansatz.

In den letzten 100 Jahren haben die Menschen mehr erfunden und sich entwickelt als in den letzten Tausend Jahren. Wie gross is die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich diese Probleme durch den Technischenund Gesellschaftlichen Fortschritt in den nächsten 50 Jahren sich mehr oder weniger "von selbst" lösen? 
Denn zwei Sachen gelten als unendlich: Das Universum und der menschliche Erfindungsgeist. Erdöl galt doch auch als "Müll", bevor man entdeckte, wie man es nutzen kann. Heute können wir ein Leben ohne, gar nicht mehr vorstellen.

Aber stattdessen uns darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen, sollten wir mal dafür sorgen, die alltäglichen Probleme, und die in näherer Zukunft zu lösen. 
Was nützt es uns, wenn wir in einer SpieleCommunity das bevölkerungsproblem lösen, aber Bettler and der Strasse ignorieren, so nach dem Motto: "Wenn jeder an sich selbst denkt, ist an alle gedacht."
Das Thema Überbevölkerung oder Umweltschutz ist ein pures Luxusthema, an welches man sich erst wenden kann, wenn man einen gewissen Lebensstandart besitzt. Den Afrikanern ist es doch egal, ob sie jetzt zu viele Menschen sind oder nicht, solange sie noch um ihr Überleben kämpfen müssen.


----------



## shadow24 (3. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Denn zwei Sachen gelten als unendlich: Das Universum und der menschliche Erfindungsgeist.




du verwechselst das mit einem Zitat von A.Einstein,der da sagte: "2 Dinge sind unendlich:das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit,aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher."
und wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das wir existenzielle Ressourcen(Erdöl,Gas) noch in dem Maße besitzen um 50 Jahre zu planen und zu forschen?klar gibt es schon alternative Ideen,aber wenn die nicht augenblicklich gefördert werden in einem unglaublichen Umfang,dann hast du mit einem Satz recht, dass sich die Probleme irgendwann von selbst lösen und wir uns nie wieder über zu viele Menschen auf der Erde Gedanken machen müssen...


----------



## Jester (3. November 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> du verwechselst das mit einem Zitat von A.Einstein,der da sagte: "2 Dinge sind unendlich:das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit,aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher."
> und wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das wir existenzielle Ressourcen(Erdöl,Gas) noch in dem Maße besitzen um 50 Jahre zu planen und zu forschen?klar gibt es schon alternative Ideen,aber wenn die nicht augenblicklich gefördert werden in einem unglaublichen Umfang,dann hast du mit einem Satz recht, dass sich die Probleme irgendwann von selbst lösen und wir uns nie wieder über zu viele Menschen auf der Erde Gedanken machen müssen...



Alternative Energien, wie sie momentan durch die Medien tingeln sind lächerlich. mMn liegt die Zukunft der Energieversorgung hierdrin: Kernfusion!
Wenn man jetzt also Geld in solchen Mist wie Biogasanlagen usw. steckt, kann man das Geld gleich kleinhäckseln.
Und bis Kernfusion wirklich soweit ist, dass man sie zur Energiegewinnung gebrauchen kann, haben wir unseren sauberen Atomstrom, den wir entweder aus eigenen AKWs kriegen oder aber, so sich diese grünen Halbhirne durchsetzen können. aus Frankreich o.ä. importieren.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Alternative Energien, wie sie momentan durch die Medien tingeln sind lächerlich. mMn liegt die Zukunft der Energieversorgung hierdrin: Kernfusion!
> Wenn man jetzt also Geld in solchen Mist wie Biogasanlagen usw. steckt, kann man das Geld gleich kleinhäckseln.
> Und bis Kernfusion wirklich soweit ist, dass man sie zur Energiegewinnung gebrauchen kann, haben wir unseren sauberen Atomstrom, den wir entweder aus eigenen AKWs kriegen oder aber, so sich diese grünen Halbhirne durchsetzen können. aus Frankreich o.ä. importieren.


Wenn das so einfach und es wirklich die perfekte Lösung wäre, würde man auch darauf zugehen.

Aber ich glaube wir haben hier alle nicht genug Ahnung davon, was die beste Lösung sein wird, wenn das überhaupt jemand weiß. Wir kennen die Rahmenbedingungen nicht, die eingehalten werden müssen und können von uns aus nicht pauschal sagen, was das beste sein wird.


----------



## Jester (3. November 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn das so einfach und es wirklich die perfekte Lösung wäre, würde man auch darauf zugehen.



Wir gehen darauf zu. ITER.


----------



## ego1899 (3. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Wenn jeder an sich selbst denkt, ist an alle gedacht."



der is gut den muss ich mir merken


----------



## Landerson (3. November 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dann versuche ich mal einen anderen Ansatz.
> 
> In den letzten 100 Jahren haben die Menschen mehr erfunden und sich entwickelt als in den letzten Tausend Jahren. Wie gross is die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich diese Probleme durch den Technischenund Gesellschaftlichen Fortschritt in den nächsten 50 Jahren sich mehr oder weniger "von selbst" lösen?
> Denn zwei Sachen gelten als unendlich: Das Universum und der menschliche Erfindungsgeist. Erdöl galt doch auch als "Müll", bevor man entdeckte, wie man es nutzen kann. Heute können wir ein Leben ohne, gar nicht mehr vorstellen.
> ...



Du bist wohl auch so einer der nur bis zur Ende der Woche denkt, oder? Manchmal denke ich du lebst in deiner eigenen Blase.
Warum kann man nicht beides machen, sich um die Probleme von heute und morgen kuemmern. Andernfalls hilft man den Bettlern heute und morgen verhungern sie weil nicht genug fuer alle da sind. Und nochmal wenn man nicht an die Zukunft denkt dann kann man auch nichts erfinden.
Das Thema Umweltschutz ist ein Luxusthema - das ich nicht Lache!!!

Und zum Thema Bettler uaf der Strasse. Ich bin immernoch der Meinung das wenn man arbeiten will auch Arbeit bekommt nur sind die meisten Herrschaften sich zu fein dazu. Dann lieber nicht arbeiten.
Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern als ich noch in Deutschloand gewohnt habe und durch die Stuttgarter Innenstadt gleaufen bin.
"Punks" wo man nur hingesehen hat die mit ihrerer "Der Staat ist scheisse" Metalitaet dann doch lieber nix machen und erwartne das man sie durchfuettert.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> Für etwas, das es nicht gibt, gibt es auch keine Beweise.
> Jemand, der behauptet das etwas existiert, für das es nicht den geringsten Hinweis gibt, an dem liegt die Beweislast.


Nunja, gemäss Juden, Katholiken, Reformanten gibts nen eindeutigen Beweis: Die Bibel.
Ausserdem gibts gemäss dem Islam noch den Koran.

Beide Bücher sind recht alt und gehören zur Menschheitsgeschichte. Ausserdem stehen in beiden Büchern gewisse Parallelen zueinander. Es ist also davon auszugehen, dass ein gewisser Wahrheitsgehalt durchaus vorhanden ist.
Archäologie hält sich zu einem grossen Teil ebenfalls an Bücher. Überlieferungen der Römer, Griechen, Ägypter, etc werden als archäologisches Gut akzeptiert und entsprechend wird unsere Menschheitsgeschichte eingestuft. Erkläre mir nun also bitte, warum beispielsweise einer römischen Schrift mehr Gewicht zugeteilt werden soll, als einer Bibel oder einem Koran, die ähnlich alt sind.



> Atheismus ist kein Glaube, sondern die Nichtakzeptanz einer Behauptung aus Mangel an Beweisen.


Atheismus ist durchaus ein Glaube und zwar ein Glaube an die Nichtexistenz eines oder mehrerer Götter. 



> Und Gott? Erklärt er es etwa?
> Wieso existiert Gott?
> Warum hat er uns erschaffen?
> Woher kommt er? Er kann doch nicht einfach aus dem Nichts kommen.


Willkommen bei einer der ältesten Fragen der Menschheitsgeschichte. Genau diesen Fragen versuchen die Religionen nachzugehen.



> Theologie ist übrigens die einzige Wissenschaft, die den Gegenstand ihrer Untersuchungen nicht kennt, was will man da erwarten? Es sind alles völlig unbewiesene Aussagen die voraussetzen, dass in uralten Märchenbüchern die Wahrheit steht.


Du verwechselst da was. In der Theologie ging es nie um die Art und Weise (die einzige Frage, die in der Wissenschaft interessiert), sondern schon immer um den Grund und den Sinn dahinter. Nur diesen Sinn kann die Wissenschaft leider nicht beantworten, dazu braucht es Theologie oder Philosophie.



> Aber:
> Man muss Gott, Religion und Glaube trennen und auch zwischen "Gott" (Religion) und "Gott" (naturwissenschaftliche/philosophische Überlegungen) unterscheiden.
> So ein "Gott" würde nicht die Vorgänge im Universum erklären, sondern nur den Sinn dahinter. Also nix mit "Wundern", und er wäre auch kein Widerspruch zur Evolution.


Böse Behauptung: Was wäre denn, wenn ein Gott existieren würde, der entsprechende Macht besitzt, um eine entsprechende Umgebung zu erschaffen, damit Evolution überhaupt erst möglich wird? "Gott" wäre somit kein Widerspruch zur Evolution und könnte dennoch "Wunder" erwirken 



> Einen Gott als Ursache für die Expansion des Universums zu sehen, hätte absolut garnichts mit den personifizierten Gottesbildern der Weltreligionen zu tun. Noch dazu kann nicht davon ausgegangen werden dass es nach Auslösen des Urknalls irgendwie weiter eingegriffen hätte, das macht ihn ziemlich nutzlos und ohne Einfluss auf unser Leben.


An den Urknall zu glauben ist übrigens genauso Religion, wie an Gott zu glauben.



> Und obwohl ich nicht ausschließen kann dass es so einen (nicht religiösen) Gott doch gibt, überwiegen m.E. die Argumente dagegen (z.B. der infinite Regress).


"Deines Erachtens", tjo, da gibts diverse Leutchens, die das anders sehen. Da wären wir wieder bei dem ursprünglichen Problem: der Glaubensfrage.


Fazit: Weder kannst Du beweisen, dass Gott nicht existiert, noch kann ich beweisen, dass Gott existiert. Wir stehen in einer Patt-Situation. In dem Moment, in dem Du diese Patt-Situation erkennst, wirst Du merken, dass Religions-Diskussionen unheimlich spannend sein können. Um dies erkennen zu können, musst Du jedoch zuerst von Deinem (ich kanns leider nicht anders ausdrücken) fanatischen, missionarischen (erkennt jemand die Ironie?) Weg abkommen und anstatt die Leute zum Atheismus bekehren zu wollen, anfangen, Dich in die Lage der Leute zu versetzen und verstehen versuchen, WARUM diese Leute einen anderen Glauben innehaben als Du. 


BTT: Hat jemand mal was von diesen "Reis-Türmen" gehört? Da will man offenbar versuchen, in einem bis zu 50 Meter hohen Turm Reis anzubauen. So könnte man pro Kubikmeter Reis anbauen, statt nur pro Quadratmeter.
Edit: Ah hier hab ich Artikel gefunden: Reis soll in den Himmel wachsen oder Reis könnte in Zukunft in Gewächs-Hochhäusern wachsen


----------



## Death the Kid (3. November 2010)

@ meinen Vorposter:

Nehmen wir mal an es gibt keinen Gott und jemand behauptet es gibt ihn,aber ohne jegleichen Beweis,
dann muss man annehmen,dass es keinen Gott gibt,da diese Person das nur behauptet.

Zumal ein Gott sinnlos ist und wir auch ohne seine Existenz gut auskommen oder woher kommen
sonst diese ganzen religiösen Kriege?

Ich finde die Religion an sich sollte abgeschafft werden oder direkt verboten.
Es bringt uns in keinster Weiße weiter und ohne kommen wir auch aus,oder werden auf einmal alle Menschen
geistig krank,aufgrund fehlender Religion?Ich denke das kannst du dir selbst beantworten.

Jedenfalls wird die Menschheit "wahrscheinlich" eine Methode finden,sei es nun eine umsiedlung auf einen anderen
Planeten oder neue Ernährungsmethoden,Kryonik oder sogar eine vergrößerung der bewohnbaren Flächen.


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2010)

Vorweg: Die Farbe rot ist nicht sonderlich angenehm zu lesen. Bitte verwende nächstes Mal schwarz wie alle anderen, das liest sich viel besser.



Death schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an es gibt keinen Gott und jemand behauptet es gibt ihn,aber ohne jegleichen Beweis,
> dann muss man annehmen,dass es keinen Gott gibt,da diese Person das nur behauptet.


Wie gesagt, alleine das Wort "Glaube" impliziert, dass man nicht weiss, dass Gott existiert, sonst würde man ja nicht glauben, sondern wissen. 



> Zumal ein Gott sinnlos ist und wir auch ohne seine Existenz gut auskommen oder woher kommen
> sonst diese ganzen religiösen Kriege?


Gott soll sinnlos sein, bloss weils religiöse Kriege gibt? Ich sehe da absolut keinen Zusammenhang. Kriege kommen von den Menschen, da spielts doch keine Rolle, was sie als Vorwand verwenden, um die Kriege zu rechtfertigen. Religion kann dabei lediglich einer von vielen Vorwänden sein.



> Ich finde die Religion an sich sollte abgeschafft werden oder direkt verboten.
> Es bringt uns in keinster Weiße weiter und ohne kommen wir auch aus,oder werden auf einmal alle Menschen
> geistig krank,aufgrund fehlender Religion?Ich denke das kannst du dir selbst beantworten.


Ohne mich jetzt direkt auf eine bestimmte Religion zu beziehen: Religionen geben vielen Menschen auf der Welt Kraft und Hoffnung. Viele Institutionen, wie Spendenketten und Ähnliches, wurden aus religiösem Gedankengut heraus gebildet, nämlich, weil man den Leuten helfen will, dies selber nicht so gut haben, wie man selbst. Soll man diese denn nun auch abschaffen? Ich sehe recht viele gute Gründe, Religionen zu erlauben und zu praktizieren und sehe abgesehn vom Vorwand des Krieges keinen einzigen negativen Grund. Gut, vielleicht sollte die eine oder andere Religion hinsichtlich gewisser veralteter Praktiken reformiert werden (*hust* Katholiken und Kondome *hust*), aber ich sehe keinen Grund, sie abschaffen zu müssen.
Definiere bitte "weiter bringen", vorher geh ich nicht darauf ein.
Kommen wir denn wirklich ohne sie aus? Sollten die Atheisten recht haben und es gibt keinen Gott, dann wurden die Religionen ja von uns selbst geschaffen, also wäre Religion notwendig für uns. Sollten sie nicht recht haben und Gott existiert, dürfte ja wohl klar sein, warum Religionen ihre Existenzberechtigung haben.

Zuletzt frage ich mich immer, warum man heute wesentlich mehr atheistische Missionare antrifft als religiöse. Scheinbar akzeptieren religiöse Leute eher, dass andere Leute einen anderen Glauben haben, als sie selbst.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. November 2010)

Landerson schrieb:


> Kann das alles in einer Katastrophe enden? Muessen wir einen Aufstand erwarten da manche Laender ihre Bevoelkerung nicht mehr ernaehren kann oder ist das alles schwarzmalerei?
> 
> Was denkt ihr?



So ähnlich. Schon mal in russische Medien reingeschnuppert? Klingt nach einem Witz, aber dort wird sehr viel freier gesprochen als in Deutschland...

Russland steht echt mies da derzeit. Die Satellitenstaaten der ehemaligen UdSSR machen mehr ärger als sie nützen, Tadschikistan ist drauf und dran,
zum Tor der Chinesen zu werden, und der Rest der Welt hat nichts besseres zu tun, als es dem Staat noch schwerer zu machen als onehin. Und um
auf dein zitat zu antworten...

China - gewaltige Bevölkerung, kaum Lebensraum (großteil des Landes ist nutzlose Wüste)
Russland - geringe und demoralisierte Bevölkerung, gigantischer und ressourcenreicher Lebensraum.

Ihr könnt euch ausmalen, was das Problem der Russen ist? Dass China ein Auge auf das russische Staatsgebiet geworfen hat, ist eigentlich kaum zu 
übersehen. Lest euch allein einmal durch, was Peter Scholl-Latour über Tadschikistan schreibt. 

Wir in Deutschland bekommen das Bevölkerungswachstum in den 3-Welt-Ländern (eigentlich ja nicht mehr richtig nach dem Mauerfall, oder?) schon bald
zu spüren, Spanien und Italien haben schon jetzt heftigste Probleme. Die Versorgung mit Trinkwasser wird kein Problem sein - zumindest für uns. 
Zentral- und Nordeuropa werden weder in Sachen Wasser, Nahrung oder Energie Probleme haben (Atomkraft & CERN sei Dank). 

- Richard


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tolle Ausführung zum Glauben an sich. Habe auch einmal eine Diskussionsrunde mit Geistlichen und Wissenschaftlern gesehen. Wirklich toll.
> 
> BTT: Hat jemand mal was von diesen "Reis-Türmen" gehört? Da will man offenbar versuchen, in einem bis zu 50 Meter hohen Turm Reis anzubauen. So könnte man pro Kubikmeter Reis anbauen, statt nur pro Quadratmeter.



Ja, davon habe ich gehört. Ich habe auch einmal eine Statistik gesehen, laut der Reis allein die Hälfte der verzehrten Nahrung auf der Welt darstellt.
Hast du das einmal gehört? Meinst du, das stimmt?


----------



## Borgok (3. November 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nunja, gemäss Juden, Katholiken, Reformanten gibts nen eindeutigen Beweis: Die Bibel.
> Ausserdem gibts gemäss dem Islam noch den Koran.
> 
> Beide Bücher sind recht alt und gehören zur Menschheitsgeschichte. Ausserdem stehen in beiden Büchern gewisse Parallelen zueinander. Es ist also davon auszugehen, dass ein gewisser Wahrheitsgehalt durchaus vorhanden ist.
> Archäologie hält sich zu einem grossen Teil ebenfalls an Bücher. Überlieferungen der Römer, Griechen, Ägypter, etc werden als archäologisches Gut akzeptiert und entsprechend wird unsere Menschheitsgeschichte eingestuft.


Der Gläubigen einziges Argument ist "in diesen alten Büchern steht die Wahrheit". Und das wiederrum ist für mich kein Argument, da ja die Aussage "die Bibel (als Beispiel für solche Bücher) ist der Beweis" völlig unbewiesen ist.

Es ist ja gerade völlig lächerlich und absurd, diese Bücher als Beweis für irgendwelche absurden Gottesvorstellungen zu sehen. Man kann willkürlich behaupten dass da und dort die Wahrheit steht, aber durch was wird denn bewiesen, dass es wirklich die Wahrheit ist? 



> Atheismus ist durchaus ein Glaube und zwar ein Glaube an die Nichtexistenz eines oder mehrerer Götter.


Immer wieder ein Klassiker in solchen Diskussionen "Atheismus ist auch ein Glaube wie...".
Eben nicht. Atheismus ist kein derartiger Glaube wie die Religion.
Man könnte es noch in gewisser Weise als "Glaube" bezeichnen, aber das Wort "Glaube" hätte in diesem Fall eine völlig andere Bedeutung wie ein religiöser "Glaube".

Lass dir den Satz nochamal durch den Kopf gehen:
"Atheismus ist kein Glaube, sondern die Nichtakzeptanz einer Behauptung aus Mangel an Beweisen."
Das ist qualitativ was ganz ganz ganz anderes als Religion.

"Atheisten glauben auch!" (trügerische Äquivokation bzw. Strohmann) 
"Atheisten können nicht beweisen, dass es keinen Gott gibt!" (Verschieben der Beweislast) 

Ist dir überhaupt bewusst warum heutzutage so viele Menschen sich als Atheisten bezeichnen? Warum glauben diese Menschen denn nicht?

Wenn da viele Gläubige gegen "Atheismus" argumentieren, argumentieren sie sehr oft gegen einen Strohmann, einen "Atheismus" der mit dem Weltbild der "Atheisten" fast nichts zu tun hat.



> Willkommen bei einer der ältesten Fragen der Menschheitsgeschichte. Genau diesen Fragen versuchen die Religionen nachzugehen.


Ja und kann sie es? Was ich mitteilen wollte hast du ja nichtmal erfasst. 



> Du verwechselst da was. In der Theologie ging es nie um die Art und Weise (die einzige Frage, die in der Wissenschaft interessiert), sondern schon immer um den Grund und den Sinn dahinter. Nur diesen Sinn kann die Wissenschaft leider nicht beantworten, dazu braucht es Theologie oder Philosophie.


Ich verwechsele überhaupt nichts, du hast lediglich wieder die Botschaft in meinen Sätzen nicht erfasst.

Die Theologie kann sich was ausdenken und einfach behaupten das die Antwort darauf so und so lautet. Aber durch was wird bewiesen dass es so ist? Richtig, durch gar nichts.
Hat die Theologie die Fragen wirklich ernsthaft beantwortet? Nein!
Wird die Theologie jemals eine wirklich ernstzunehmende sinnvolle logisch haltbare Antwort liefern können? Nein.

Diese letzen/größten Fragen kann man nie beantworten. Da bietet sich der Glaube an Gott als voreilige Notlösung an, damit man bzgl. diesen Fragen befriedigt ist. Gibt man sich aber mit diesen Antworten zufrieden wenn man nicht zufrieden/befriedigt sein, sondern unvoreingenommen der Wahrheit möglichst nahe kommen will? Nein.

Die Theologie kann die letzten/größten Fragen von vornherein _nicht_ beantworten, versuche das mal zu verstehen.



> Fazit: Weder kannst Du beweisen, dass Gott nicht existiert, noch kann ich beweisen, dass Gott existiert. Wir stehen in einer Patt-Situation. In dem Moment, in dem Du diese Patt-Situation erkennst, wirst Du merken, dass Religions-Diskussionen unheimlich spannend sein können. Um dies erkennen zu können, musst Du jedoch zuerst von Deinem (ich kanns leider nicht anders ausdrücken) fanatischen, missionarischen (erkennt jemand die Ironie?) Weg abkommen und anstatt die Leute zum Atheismus bekehren zu wollen, anfangen, Dich in die Lage der Leute zu versetzen und verstehen versuchen, WARUM diese Leute einen anderen Glauben innehaben als Du.


*schmunzel*
Immer wieder lustig wenn jemand mir etwas weismachen will was ich selbst schon lange (und womöglich besser) weiß als dieser selbst.
Gerade zum ersten Satz hier: Na klar, das ist doch schon von vornherein klar. 
Aber gerade darüber bin ich schon längst hinaus. Diese Pattsituation ist nicht das Ende der Überlegungen. Man kann sehr wohl hier schon unvoreingenommen logisch weiterdenken und zu interessanten Ergebnissen kommen und nicht mehr die völlig unentschiedene Position annehmen.

Absolute Wahrheit kann niemand für sich beanspruchen, richtig. Das heisst aber nicht, dass deshalb alle gleichermaßen Recht oder Unrecht haben. Falsche Dichotomie. 

Nahezu jede Aussage von mir hast du hier missverstanden.
Ich war bei den Argumenten schon einen Schritt weiter, und du kommst wieder mit einer Aussage des vorherigen (oder vorvorherigen...) Schrittes, derer ich mir schon längst bewusst und schon einen (oder mehr) Schritt(e) drüber hinaus bin... . 

Das kannst du nun akzeptieren und mal über das "Problem" nachdenken, oder dagegen wettern und mir wieder vorwerfen ich kapiere es nicht, dann habe ich aber auch kein Interesse mit dir hier weiterzudiskutieren.
PS: Ich habe mich schon intensiv und sehr lange mit dieser "Gottesfrage" beschäftigt. Etwa zwei Jahre lang war eine wirklich tolle Diskussion über dieses Thema in einem klasse Diskussionsforum darüber eines meiner größten Hobbys, tausende Beiträge kamen zusammen und so gut wie jedes Thema darüber wurde durchgekaut... . 

Ich will auch niemanden zum Atheismus bekehren, ich bezeichne mich selbst nicht mal unbedingt als "Atheist" da dieses Wort gerade von Gläubigen die sich nicht in die Denkweise eines Ungläubigen hineinversetzen können oft völlig missverstanden wird (ja , das kann es, denk mal drüber nach bevor du kommst mit "Atheismus ist ein fest definierter Begriff, da gibt es nichts misszuverstehen"). Ich bin Atheist, agnostischer Atheist, Agnostiker... je nachdem was man genau darunter versteht/ je nachdem was man überhaupt unter "Gott" versteht. Wie sich schon oft herausgestellt hat gibts da viel misszuverstehen... (denk drüber nach bevor du mit einem sinnlosen Gegenkommentar kommst...).



> Zuletzt frage ich mich immer, warum man heute wesentlich mehr atheistische Missionare antrifft als religiöse. Scheinbar akzeptieren religiöse Leute eher, dass andere Leute einen anderen Glauben haben, als sie selbst.


Da kann ich jetzt nur drüber lachen, jetzt mal ehrlich. 
Man sieht nur, was man sehen will.

Die meisten "neuen Atheisten" wollen auch nicht missionieren. Lediglich die Leute zum nachdenken anregen. Und Kinder vor religiöser Indoktrination schützen und sie zum selbstständigen kritischen Denken erziehen.

Du bist wieder ein klasse Beispiel dafür, wie Aussagen und Absichten von Atheisten völlig missverstanden werden. 

Was natürlich nicht heißt dass ich allen Ungläubigen in allen Aspekten hier zustimme. Death the Kids Aussage "Ich finde die Religion an sich sollte abgeschafft werden oder direkt verboten" stimme ich überhaupt nicht zu. Solche Aussagen zeugen von Unreife, zu geringer Beschäftigung mit dem Thema etc. und entsprechen sicher nicht der Meinung der meisten gebildeten aufgeklären Atheisten.
Was auch nicht heißt dass es an Religion nichts zu kritisieren gibt. Im Gegenteil, gerade an organisierter/institutioneller Religion gibt es auch zur Zeit viel zu kritisieren.



> Viele Institutionen, wie Spendenketten und Ähnliches, wurden aus religiösem Gedankengut heraus gebildet, nämlich, weil man den Leuten helfen will, dies selber nicht so gut haben, wie man selbst.


Ich sage nicht das dies nicht stimmt, aber ist dir bewusst wie viel Schaden Religion auch anrichten kann und angerichtet hat?

Übrigens, die Menschenrechte stammen nicht aus den Religionen. Ich habe jetzt keine Zeit und Lust es ausführlich zu erläutern, kurz wird es von MSS z.B. in diesem Video erwähnt (ab ca 4:45 min):
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ETBpIiBEi20

Die Bibel als Quelle der Moral und Ethik hinzunehmen ist auch absurd. Hier ein paar Sprüche:

_"Denn ich, der Herr, dein Gott, bin ein eifersüchtiger Gott: Bei denen, die mir Feind sind, verfolge ich die Schuld der Väter an den Söhnen, an der dritten und vierten Generation" (Exodus 20, 5)

__"Und Mose wurde zornig über die Hauptleute des Heeres, die Hauptleute über tausend und über hundert, die aus dem Feldzug kamen, und sprach zu ihnen: Warum habt ihr alle Frauen leben lassen?" 
(4. Mose 31,14-15) 

"So tötet nun alles, was männlich ist unter den Kindern, und alle Frauen, die nicht mehr Jungfrauen sind; aber alle Mädchen, die unberührt sind, die lasst für euch leben." 
(4. Mose 31,17-18) 

"Wenn jemand einen widerspenstigen und ungehorsamen Sohn hat, der der Stimme seines Vaters und seiner Mutter nicht gehorcht und auch, wenn sie ihn züchtigen, ihnen nicht gehorchen will, so sollen ihn Vater und Mutter ergreifen und zu den Ältesten der Stadt führen und zu dem Tor des Ortes und zu den Ältesten der Stadt sagen: Dieser unser Sohn ist widerspenstig und ungehorsam und gehorcht unserer Stimme nicht und ist ein Prasser und Trunkenbold. So sollen ihn steinigen alle Leute seiner Stadt, dass er sterbe, ..." 
(5. Mose 21,18-21) 

"Wenn eine Jungfrau verlobt ist und ein Mann trifft sie innerhalb der Stadt und wohnt ihr bei, so sollt ihr sie alle beide zum Stadttor hinausführen und sollt sie beide steinigen, dass sie sterben, die Jungfrau, weil sie nicht geschrien hat, obwohl sie doch in der Stadt war, den Mann, weil er seines Nächsten Braut geschändet hat; ..." 
(5. Mose 22,23-24) 

"Wenn jemand bei einem Manne liegt wie bei einer Frau, so haben sie getan, was ein Gräuel ist, und sollen beide des Todes sterben; ..." 
(3.Mose 20,13) 

"Die Zauberinnen sollst du nicht am Leben lassen." 
(2. Mose 22,17) 

"Wohl dem, der deine jungen Kinder nimmt und sie am Felsen zerschmettert!" 
(Psalm 137,9) 

"Ach Gott, wolltest du doch die Gottlosen töten! ..." 
(Psalm 139,19) 

"So zieh nun hin und schlag Amalek und vollstrecke den Bann an ihm und an allem, was es hat; verschone sie nicht, sondern töte Mann und Frau, Kinder und Säuglinge, Rinder und Schafe, Kamele und Esel." 
(1. Samuel 15,3) 

"Es sollen auch ihre Kinder vor ihren Augen zerschmettert, ihre Häuser geplündert und ihre Frauen geschändet werden." 
(Jesaja 13,16) 

"Da nahmen wir zu der Zeit alle seine Städte ein und vollstreckten den Bann an allen Städten, an Männern, Frauen und Kindern, und ließen niemand übrig bleiben. Nur das Vieh raubten wir für uns und die Beute aus den Städten, die wir eingenommen hatten." 
(5. Mose 2, 34-35) 

"Und die ganze Beute dieser Städte und das Vieh teilten die Israeliten unter sich; aber alle Menschen erschlugen sie mit der Schärfe des Schwerts, bis sie vertilgt waren, und ließen nichts übrig, was Odem hatte." 
(Josua 11,14) 

"Aber in den Städten dieser Völker hier, die dir der HERR, dein Gott, zum Erbe geben wird, sollst du nichts leben lassen, was Odem hat, sondern sollst an ihnen den Bann vollstrecken, nämlich an den Hetitern, Amoritern, Kanaanitern, Perisitern, Hiwitern und Jebusitern, wie dir der HERR, dein Gott, geboten hat, &#8230;" 
(5. Mose 20,16-17) 

"Du wirst alle Völker vertilgen, die der HERR, dein Gott, dir geben wird. ..." 
(5. Mose 7,16) 

"Dazu wird der HERR, dein Gott, Angst und Schrecken unter sie senden, bis umgebracht sein wird, was übrig ist und sich verbirgt vor dir. Lass dir nicht grauen vor ihnen; denn der HERR, dein Gott, ist in deiner Mitte, der große und schreckliche Gott." 
(5. Mose 7,20-21) 

"Er, der HERR, dein Gott, wird diese Leute ausrotten vor dir, einzeln nacheinander. &#8230;" 
(5. Mose 7,22) _

Tolle Sachen, die da drinstehen, nicht wahr (es gibt bestimmt noch schlimmeres in der Bibel, wenn man nur sucht)?

Auch sind in den Religionen die Frauen ursprünglich nicht gleichberechtigt mit Männern:

_»Die Frau muss das Haupt verhüllen, weil sie nicht das Ebenbild Gottes ist.« (Ambrosius, Kirchenlehrer, 339-397)

»Das Weib ist ein minderwertiges Wesen, das von Gott nicht nach seinem Ebenbilde geschaffen wurde. Es entspricht der natürlichen Ordnung, dass die Frauen den Männern dienen.« (Augustinus, 354-430, bedeutender Kirchenlehrer)

»Die Frau ist ein Missgriff der Natur... mit ihrem Feuchtigkeits-Überschuss und ihrer Untertemperatur körperlich und geistig minderwertiger...eine Art verstümmelter, verfehlter, misslungener Mann...die volle Verwirklichung der menschlichen Art ist nur der Mann.« (hl. Thomas v. Aquin, Kirchenlehrer, 1225-1274)

»Wenn du eine Frau siehst, denke, es sei der Teufel! Sie ist eine Art Hölle!« (Papst Pius II., 1405-1464)

»Die größte Ehre, die das Weib hat, ist allzumal, dass die Männer durch sie geboren werden.«
»Will die Frau nicht, so komm' die Magd!« (Martin Luther, Gründer der evangelischen Kirche)

»Eine Frau soll still zuhören und sich ganz unterordnen. Ich gestatte es keiner Frau zu lehren und sich über den Mann zu erheben. Zuerst wurde ja Adam erschaffen, und dann erst Eva.«
(Papst Johannes Paul II. in Bezugnahme auf Paulus, 1988)_

Ich will nicht behaupten dass alle Christen heute so denken, natürlich ist das nicht so. 
Aber die Gläubigen sollen die Geschichte ihrer Religion akzeptieren und sich da nicht versuchen rauszureden.
Ein Problem ist auch, dass selbst moderat Gläubige nicht selten behaupten, unsere humanistischen Werte würden nicht etwa aus den revolutionären, "ketzerischen" Ideen der Rennaissance und frühen Neuzeit resultieren, sondern hauptsächlich auf Bibelsprüchen und christlicher Tradition basieren, was schlicht und einfach falsch ist.


----------



## Jester (3. November 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> Bibel lutscht!!11einself



Die 10 Gebote sind sowohl Grundlage unseres Grundgesetzes, als auch Grundlage von so grundlegenden Dingen wie den Menschenrechten. Man kann über Christentum, Religionen und auch die Bibel denken was man will, mMn gibt es kein Werk, welches bessere und kürzere Regeln zum Zusammenleben der Menschen geliefert hat.


----------



## Borgok (3. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Die 10 Gebote sind _sowohl Grundlage unseres Grundgesetzes, als auch Grundlage von so grundlegenden Dingen wie den Menschenrechten_. Man kann über Christentum, Religionen und auch die Bibel denken was man will, mMn gibt es kein Werk, welches bessere und kürzere Regeln zum Zusammenleben der Menschen geliefert hat.


Eben nicht! Die Menschenrechte stammen nicht aus den Religionen. Das denken nur die meisten. wenn man sich mehr und unvoreingenommen damit beschäftigt, stellt sich heraus das es eben nicht so ist. Das die Kirche dies nicht zugeben will und sich herausredet, ist ja nicht anders zu erwarten.

Ein wenig dazu siehe zB. hier (ab 4:45 min):
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ETBpIiBEi20

Das sind die Zehn Gebote der Bibel (Exodus 20, 2-17):
&#8222;2 Ich bin Jahwe, dein Gott, der dich aus Ägypten geführt hat, aus dem Sklavenhaus. 
3 Du sollst neben mir keine anderen Götter haben. 
4 Du sollst dir kein Gottesbild machen und *keine Darstellung von irgendetwas am Himmel droben, auf der Erde unten oder im Wasser unter der Erde.* 
5 Du sollst dich nicht vor anderen Göttern niederwerfen und dich nicht verpflichten, ihnen zu dienen. Denn ich, der Herr, dein Gott, bin *ein eifersüchtiger Gott*: B*ei denen, die mir Feind sind, verfolge ich die Schuld der Väter an den Söhnen, an der dritten und vierten Generation*; 
6 bei denen, die mich lieben und auf meine Gebote achten, erweise ich Tausenden meine Huld. 
7 Du sollst den Namen des Herrn, deines Gottes, nicht missbrauchen; denn d*er Herr lässt den nicht ungestraft, der seinen Namen missbraucht.* 
8 Gedenke des Sabbats: Halte ihn heilig! 
9 Sechs Tage darfst du schaffen und jede Arbeit tun. 
10 Der siebte Tag ist ein Ruhetag, dem Herrn, deinem Gott, geweiht. An ihm darfst du keine Arbeit tun: du, dein Sohn und deine Tochter, *dein Sklave und deine Sklavin*, dein Vieh und der Fremde, der in deinen Stadtbereichen Wohnrecht hat. 
11 Denn in sechs Tagen hat der Herr Himmel, Erde und Meer gemacht und alles, was dazugehört; am siebten Tag ruhte er. Darum hat der Herr den Sabbattag gesegnet und ihn für heilig erklärt. 
12 Ehre deinen Vater und deine Mutter, damit du lange lebst in dem Land, das der Herr, dein Gott, dir gibt. 
13 Du sollst nicht morden. 
14 Du sollst nicht die Ehe brechen. 
15 Du sollst nicht stehlen. 
16 Du sollst nicht falsch gegen deinen Nächsten aussagen. 
17 Du sollst nicht nach dem Haus deines Nächsten verlangen. Du sollst nicht nach der Frau deines Nächsten verlangen, *nach seinem Sklaven oder seiner Sklavin*, seinem Rind oder seinem Esel oder nach irgendetwas, *das deinem Nächsten gehört.*" 

Sehr tolle Regeln für die heutige Zeit nicht wahr?
Wenn man sie für die heutige Zeit übernimmt, dann nur verfälscht und nach belieben verändert ("was mir nicht passt, lass ich weg"). Da kann ich sie auch gleich ganz weglassen und unabhängig von diesen 10 Geboten sinnvolle moralische Regeln finden.
Sie waren für die damalige Zeit vielleicht sinnvoll, taugen heute aber nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Jester (3. November 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> Blub.



Das Problem bei solchen Schreihälsen wie dir ist, dass ihr die Bibel nicht in ihrem geschichtlichen Kontext seht. 
Auch die Bibel wurde in ihrer Zeit geschrieben, unter damaligen Bedingungen und mit den damaligen Vorstellungen im Kopf der Autoren.

Was nicht heißt, dass die Gebote, nach moderner Interpretation, eine sehr gute Grundlage für jede Gemeinschaft darstellen.

Entschuldige den nachträglichen /edit:

Das herausreißen der Bibel aus ihrem Kontext führte zu solch spaßigen Dingen wie Hexenverbrennung, Inquisition und Kreuzzügen.
Erst mit der Aufklärung began man, die Bibel zu hinterfragen und neu zu interpretieren. Und zack! Heraus kamen Grundlagen für die moderne Welt.


----------



## Landerson (3. November 2010)

Und wir sind wieder bei der Religion.


----------



## Borgok (3. November 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Was nicht heißt, dass die Gebote, nach moderner Interpretation, eine sehr gute Grundlage für jede Gemeinschaft darstellen.
> 
> Erst mit der Aufklärung began man, die Bibel zu hinterfragen und neu zu interpretieren. Und zack! Heraus kamen Grundlagen für die moderne Welt.



Das macht sie doch aber irgendwie überflüssig. Wenn ich mir eh nur das herauspicke was ich will und sie so interpretiere wie ich es für vernünftig und zeitgemäß finde, dann kann ich die Moral auch von vornherein in mir selbst finden und das Interpretieren der Bibel ist müßig.

Ja, man braucht sie nicht! Atheisten sind keine unmoralischen Verbrecher. Sie brauchen die Bibel nicht als moralischen Leitfaden, das ist z.B. für mich von vornherein überflüssig.

Und wenn ich schon ein Buch dazu hole, dann muss es nicht dieses uralte Märchenbuch sein. Da könnte ich auch einen Roman, eine Buch mit Kindergeschichten etc. holen und finde da mitunter auch geeignete, moralische Leitsätze wenn ich lange genug Suche und unpassendes (wie bei den 10 Geboten) einfach ignoriere.

Und glaube mir, auch wenn es die Bibel nie gegeben hätte wären wir heute kein unmoralischer Haufen. Das Christentum hat in der Vergangenheit dem Frieden und Moral/Ethik mehr geschadet, als genützt.


----------



## Jester (3. November 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> Das macht sie doch aber irgendwie überflüssig. Wenn ich mir eh nur das herauspicke was ich will und sie so interpretiere wie ich es für vernünftig und zeitgemäß finde, dann kann ich die Moral auch von vornherein in mir selbst finden und das Interpretieren der Bibel ist müßig.
> 
> *Sowas nennt man moderne Geschichtsforschung. Untersuchen einer Quelle nach bestimmten Aspekten.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Borgok (3. November 2010)

@Jester

Es ist sinnlos hierüber weiterzudiskutieren.

Die Bibel ist unzertrennlich mit unserer Geschichte verknüpft, klar.
Die Bibel ist das wohl einflussreichste Buch der Geschichte, klar.

...

Das ändert aber nichts daran dass sie für mich überflüssig und heute nicht mehr ernstzunehmen ist.

Die Bibel stellt ein historisches Textdokument dar, aber sicher kein heiliges Buch mit göttlichem Bezug... .


----------



## Jester (3. November 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts daran dass sie für mich überflüssig und heute nicht mehr ernstzunehmen ist.
> 
> Die Bibel stellt ein historisches Textdokument dar, aber sicher kein heiliges Buch mit göttlichem Bezug... .



Grade heute sollte sie vllt. mehr ernstgenommen werden als je zuvor.
Und das die Autoren der Bibel genauso Mensch waren wie du und ich, es also niemals ein heiliges Buch ist, bestreite ich garnicht. =)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. November 2010)

Sorry, Leute! Auch wenn ich jetzt den allgemeinen Unmut auf mich ziehe: Religiöse Diskussionen sind hier nicht erwünscht und die Existenz Gottes (oder eben auch nicht) hat wirklich nichts mehr mit dem Thread zu tun. Ich habe mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, nun ist hier dicht.

Selbstverständlich steht es allen Teilnehmern frei, das Thema ausgiebig per PN zu diskutieren. Wer es noch nicht wusste - man kann auch PN-Konferenzen mit mehreren Empfängern gleichzeitig abhalten.


----------

